# Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

Moin,

da es in einem anderen Thread zu einer Diskussion darüber kahm mache ich mal einen eigenen Thread auf.Also meine Meinung dazu ist es ist kein Problem nebenbei bzw. die Nacht über zu schlafen.Vorrausgesetzt man kann gewährleisten schnell bei den Ruten zu sein heisst man pennt in angemessener Entfernung zu den Ruten.Gegenargumente warn das man die Ruten beaufsichtigen muss.Aber was soll man da beaufsichtigen und wieso soll man auf Zwang die ganze Nacht auf die Ruten starren?Da wir ja mit Selbsthakmontagen fischen hakt sich der Fisch ja selber.Und da wir Elektronische Bissanzeiger verwenden sind wir bei einem Biss ja sofort wach und in wenigen Sekunden bei den Ruten ich zumindest.Also was spricht dagegen die Nacht über zu pennen?Gerade bei Touren von mehreren Tagen kann man halt nicht immer wach bleiben und die Ruten Nachts in der oft besten Zeit rauszuholen ist doch auch nicht das Wahre.Wozu haben wir denn die heutigen Methoden wie Selbsthakmontagen und nutzen Elektronische Bissanzeiger doch gerade aus dem Grund das man die Ruten nicht die ganzen Zeit anstarren muss und auch mal pennen und entspannen kann spricht in meinen Augen auch nichts dagegen solange wie erwähnt gewährleistet ist das man schnell bei den Ruten ist bei einem Biss.Gerade die Methode mit Selbsthakmontage und Piepern ist doch sehr sicher.Wir werden bei einem Biss wenigstens wach was Leute die mit Posenmontage oder Grundmontage und Optischer Bissanzeige ja nicht werden also ist unsere Methode ja quasi die sichere und die anderen Angler laufen doch viel eher Gefahr einen Biss zu verpennen kritisieren uns aber auf der anderen Seite wenn man sich Nachts schlafen legt.Finde es nur schade das selbst unter uns Anglern immer gleich alle über einen Kamm geschert werden und alle Vorurteile ausgepackt werden.Wenn wir nicht zusammenhalten wer dann?


Mfg Olli


----------



## Dek (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Du sprichst von zusammenhalt aber machst die leute fertig die mit pose angeln bzw ohne elektronischen biss anzeiger naja.

Es ist doch jedem selber überlassen ob er schlafen will oder nicht was ist das für ne frage ?????


----------



## Schleie! (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Rechtens gesehen müssen Ruten beaufsichtigt werden. Allerdings sehe ich es als waidgerecht an, wenn ich schlafe und habe meinen Funk neben mir stehen. Da bin ich innerhalb von max. 15Sekunden an meiner Rute.

Man muss sich die Frage stellen, warum man die Ruten nach dem Recht beaufsichtigen muss. Damit z.B. keine kleinen (untermaßigen) Fische den Haken nicht unnötig Schlucken und es keine Chance auf ein Zurücksetzen gibt. Ich denke da stark an Aal.
Wobei dies auch alles schmarrn ist, wenn ich auf Zander oder Hecht angel und ich hab nen kleinen, der den Haken bis hinten hat is auch finito, obwohl ich die Ruten beaufsichtigt habe.

Allerdings sehe ich die Selbsthakmethohe als die für den Fisch schonenste Methode. Der Haken sitzt immer vorne irgebndwo an der Lippe ect und es ist fast unmöglich, dass ein Fisch den Haken weiter verschlucken kann.


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Dek schrieb:


> Du sprichst von zusammenhalt aber machst die leute fertig die mit pose angeln bzw ohne elektronischen biss anzeiger naja.
> 
> Es ist doch jedem selber überlassen ob er schlafen will oder nicht was ist das für ne frage ?????


Moin,

mache doch niemanden fertig:q das war nur ein Beispiel weil ja gerade von diesen Leuten die Kritik gegen uns kommt deshalb das mal als Beispiel mir selber ist es total wurst wie jemand fischt solange Waidgerecht und nach den Regeln.Und ob jemand pennt beim angeln ist mir auch total egal.Aber wenn man was gegen solche Angler sagt sollte man sich erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen deshalb das Beispiel unsere Methode ist halt die sichere heisst aber nicht das ich ein Problem mit anderen habe so war es nicht gemeint.Und du hast recht die Frage ist echt etwas komisch aber man hat ja gesehen es gibt genug die gegen unsere Angelmethode sind und immer wieder Kritik üben und alle Vorurteile auspacken deshalb der Thread weil es an anderer Stelle schon zu regen Diskussionen gekommen ist.Dafür ist ein Forum doch ausserdem da denke ich oder?Will hier kein Streitthema sondern eine normale Diskussion führen im Endeffekt sind wir doch alle nur Angler deshalb verstehe ich das gegenseitige Anfeinden in unseren Reihen nicht.


----------



## Dek (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

ok dann habe ich es falsch verstanden 

wie gesagt mir ist es wurscht wie jemand angelt ,oder ob er schläft oder nicht solange man sich an die gesetze hält in diesem sinne petri heil


----------



## Udo561 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Hi,
bei einem Biss schnell an den Ruten :q
Ich kenne das anders , bin ja nun sehr oft am Wasser und habe genügend Zeit die Profis zu beobachten.

Wenn die Jungs im Zelt pennen und sie bekommen einen Biss dauert es u.U. länger als ne Minute bis sie die Rute in die Hand nehmen.
Erst mal aus dem Schlafsack raus , Schlappen an , Reißverschluß vom Zelt öffnen und dann voller Panik zu den oftmals 15 Meter entfernten Ruten laufen .
Angekommen an den Ruten rutscht man dan gerne schon mal auf dem nassen Gras die Böschung runter und liegt unterm Rod Pod :q

Aber jeder wie er möchte , ich angele Nachts nicht , bin meist in den frühen Morgenstunden am Wasser und benötige auch kein Zelt.
Sitze dabei nicht mehr als 2 Meter von meinen Ruten weg und das gewährleistet das ich bei einem Biss in wenigen Sekunden die Rute in der Hand habe.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Acefish06 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Also ich schlafe während des Karpfenansitzes nachts immer. Zwar nicht wirklich tief aber ich schlafe. Bei einem Biss (Run) bin ich schlagartig wach. Hab mich mit den Jahren daran gewöhnt.
Also ich mache mir nicht viel Sorgen um Waidgerechtigkeit sondern mehr um meu Tackle.
Durch Montagen und Ködergrößen begrenzen sich die größen der Fische die beißen können bzw. werden.

Allerdings kann sich dies meiner meinung nach nur auf das Karpfen und max. noch das Welsfischen anwenden lassen.

Andere Angeltechniken bedürfen meiner Ansicht nach der gleichen Aufmerksamkeit wie am Tage.


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei einem Biss schnell an den Ruten :q
> Ich kenne das anders , bin ja nun sehr oft am Wasser und habe genügend Zeit die Profis zu beobachten.
> 
> ...


Ok das liegt dann aber an den Leuten und sie nehmen es wohl einfach in kauf ich bin immer innerhalb weniger Sekunden bei den Ruten ist doch kein Problem das zu gewährleisten.Gibt leider überall schwarze Schafe wegen solcher werden leider auch oft die vernünftigen mit in eine Schublade gedrückt.


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Acefish06 schrieb:


> Andere Angeltechniken bedürfen meiner Ansicht nach der gleichen Aufmerksamkeit wie am Tage.


Moin,

wenn ich auf Aal und Zander fische penne ich auch manchmal wenn auch selten eine Nacht mache ich meistens durch schlafe manchmal aber doch ausversehen ein.Nutze da aber auch Pieper und bin auch direkt an den Ruten und da ich mit Köfi fische lasse ich den Fisch eh etwas abziehen würde also auch wenn ich wach bin nicht direkt anschlagen.Sons stimme ich dir zu bei jeder Angelmethode sollte man sich nicht schlafen legen bzw. einpennen.Gerade deshalb verstehe ich nicht wieso wir Karpfenangler deshalb kritisiert werden weil doch gerade unsere Methode dafür geeignet und entwickelt worden ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Ich glaube, das " Problem " wird sowohl von Befürwortern wie Kritikern völlig an der falschen Stelle angefasst.

Für die " waidgerechtigkeit "ist es doch völlig Banane, ob man schläft oder nicht, schon gar, ob man auf einer Liege oder einem Stuhl pennt. Wichtig ist, dass dadurch kein Fisch verludert weil er mit ein paar hundert Meter Schnur im Schlepp durch das Gewässer ziehen muss. Ich denke, dass kann man wohl ausschließen. 

Das eigentliche Problem liegt ganz woanders, nämlich beim " campen " und hat mit angeln direkt erst mal nix zu tun.

Wer sich in der freien Natur so wohnlich einrichtet, dass er dort schlafen und seine Mahlzeiten anrichten kann, betreibt camping. Völlig wurscht ob er dabei angelt oder einfach so aus Freude an der Natur oder Abenteuerlust übernächtigt. Es ist dabei vollkommen wurscht, ob es nur für eine Nacht gemacht wird, oder über mehrere Tage. 

Mit dem gleichen Recht, wie ein Angler sich an einem öffentlichen Gewässer häuslich einrichtet, könnte das jeder andere Erholungssuchende auch machen. Und davon wären wir Angler ganz sicher nicht begeistert.

Nicht umsonst ist das wilde campen, nicht nur in Deutschland, verboten. Nur dort, wo mehr Natur als Menschen vorhanden sind, ist es heute noch möglich und erlaubt. 

Das ist der eigentliche - und keinesfalls neue - Ansatzpunkt, mit dem auch grade jetzt aktuell in Bayern, verstärkt gegen das übernachten in der freien Natur vorgegangen wird. Und das ist auch das Problem, dem sich die Karpfenangler gegenüber sehen.

Das Gezanke, ob man am Wasser pennen darf oder nicht ist völlig Banane. Ich kenne kaum einen Angler, der bei längeren Ansitzen nicht schon mal ein paar Stündchen im Stuhl eingenickt ist. Ob da nun ein Zelt drum ist oder nicht, spielt für das Angeln überhaupt keine Rolle.


----------



## Boedchen (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Welch Diskusion ;+

Ich denke wir haben schon reichlich übertriebene Gesetze und vorschriften. Bei Angeln in der Nacht ( mein bevorzugtes Angeln) ist es doch jedem selbst überlassen. Ich selbst angel auch mit Aalglocke, doch liegt der Erwählte schlafplatz nie mehr wie 10M von den Ruten. Dann wenn man drauf vorbereitet ist hat man in der regel Schlappen ( Rutschfeste) , nen Schlafsack der NICHT ZU ist und alles in greifweite. Wenn ich einen biss bekomme dauert es nie länger als 10sec. bis ich am Fisch binn . Und wer meint die Nacht im Tiefschlaf oder Rausch zu verbringen sollte es für sich entscheiden . Wenn er dann wirklich im Teich Fluss liegt ist es seine eigene Schuld. Da beim Nachtangeln zu 90% vorsichtige bisse kommen werden gesellen die unaufmerksam sind eh nix an den Hacken bekommen.  Wir könnten gleich darüber diskutiren wie weit mann vom Angelplatz entfernt sein Geschäft verrichtet , oder es sinnig ist essen dort zu zubereiten oder alkohol erlaubt ist oder nicht....Also: Jedem nach seinem belieben.


----------



## andy72 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



> Das eigentliche Problem liegt ganz woanders, nämlich beim " campen " und hat mit angeln direkt erst mal nix zu tun.



das war mein erster gedanke als ich das thema las !!!!


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Da beim Nachtangeln zu 90% vorsichtige bisse kommen werden gesellen die unaufmerksam sind eh nix an den Hacken bekommen.  Wir könnten gleich darüber diskutiren wie weit mann vom Angelplatz entfernt sein Geschäft verrichtet , oder es sinnig ist essen dort zu zubereiten oder alkohol erlaubt ist oder nicht....Also: Jedem nach seinem belieben.


Moin,

wir reden hier ja von Selbsthakmontagen in Verbindung mit Elektrischen Bissanzeigern da gibt es keine vorsichtigen Bisse wie beim normalen Posen oder Grundfischen entweder der Fisch hängt oder nicht.Denke gerade aus solcher Unwissenheit entsteht auch oft Kritik gegen uns.


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das " Problem " wird sowohl von Befürwortern wie Kritikern völlig an der falschen Stelle angefasst.
> 
> Für die " waidgerechtigkeit "ist es doch völlig Banane, ob man schläft oder nicht, schon gar, ob man auf einer Liege oder einem Stuhl pennt. Wichtig ist, dass dadurch kein Fisch verludert weil er mit ein paar hundert Meter Schnur im Schlepp durch das Gewässer ziehen muss. Ich denke, dass kann man wohl ausschließen.
> 
> ...


Moin,

da stimme ich dir auch zu manche übertreiben es leider echt mit ihren Lagern aber deshalb kann man ja nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren was ja leider immer wieder passiert.Ich zb. habe nichtmal ein Bivvy penne auch wenn ich mehrere Tage unterwegs bin einfach unter freien Himmel oder wenn es regnet unter einem Schirm mit Überwurf.Habe aber natürlich kein Problem mit Bivvys und mir ist das auch egal was andere Angler machen solange sie sich an die Regeln halten hauptsache ich habe meine Ruhe beim fischen.


----------



## Boedchen (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir reden hier ja von Selbsthakmontagen in Verbindung mit Elektrischen Bissanzeigern da gibt es keine vorsichtigen Bisse wie beim normalen Posen oder Grundfischen entweder der Fisch hängt oder nicht.Denke gerade aus solcher Unwissenheit entsteht auch oft Kritik gegen uns.




DU verstehst das nicht richtig. Ich schrieb:
Ich selbst angel auch mit Aalglocke

Heist ich angel natürlich auch mit Bissanzeigern , selbsthackenmontage ist wenn man es richtig beäugt AUCH das angeln mit Aalglocke.

Desweiteren binn ich keine 16 und mein bevorzugter Angelkollege ist weit ü 50. Und wenn ich lese "solche gesellen" könnte ich kotzen. 

Mischt euch doch NICHT ÜBERALL Rein.

Fazit: Ob Karpfenangler , Aalangler oder Forellenangler und co. Wer schlafen will und es FÜR SICH entscheiden kann schnell an der Rute zu sein : Bitte .
|krach:


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Boedchen schrieb:


> DU verstehst das nicht richtig. Ich schrieb:
> Ich selbst angel auch mit Aalglocke
> 
> Heist ich angel natürlich auch mit Bissanzeigern , selbsthackenmontage ist wenn man es richtig beäugt AUCH das angeln mit Aalglocke.
> ...


Irgendwie verstehe ich dein Posting nicht so recht habe nichts von Gesellen geschrieben?Und im Gegensatz zum fischen mit Aalglocke und Wurm was für mich keine Selbsthakmontage ist kann dort ein untermaßiger Fisch den Köder schlucken das passiert beim Karpfenfischen mit Selbsthakmontage nicht.Kritisier die Angelmethode bzw. Angler aber deshalb nicht soll jeder so fischen wie er mag solange man sich an die Regeln hält.


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Hallo,

angeln, ist für mich, wenn ich *bewusst* am Wasser sitze und Fische fangen möchte. Das andere ist, für mich, schlafen mit ner Rute im See. Ein defekter elek. Bissanzeiger bedeutet das der Fisch jämmerlich verrecken kann und vom Tackle verlust ganz zu schweigen. Und ich will garnicht wissen wieviele Bisse spät oder erst am Morgen festgestellt werden.

MfG Algon


----------



## zrako (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

wenn ich alleine bei uns am see fischen bin, schlafe/döse ich im schnitt 70% der zeit.
am rhein ist das ne andre sache.
|schlaf:gute nacht


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Herrlich... endlich wieder mal ein Widerstreit der reinen Lehren! :v


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> angeln, ist für mich, wenn ich *bewusst* am Wasser sitze und Fische fangen möchte. Das andere ist, für mich, schlafen mit ner Rute im See. Ein defekter elek. Bissanzeiger bedeutet das der Fisch jämmerlich verrecken kann und vom Tackle verlust ganz zu schweigen. Und ich will garnicht wissen wieviele Bisse spät oder erst am Morgen festgestellt werden.
> 
> MfG Algon


Das ist doch kein Argument das die Pieper den Geist aufgeben könnten ist ausserdem unrealistisch das die einfach so über die Nacht kaputt gehen vorher checkt man natürlich Batterien etc.
Und wie will man den Biss verpassen hast du überhaupt schonmal so gefischt denke eher nicht oder?Und gerade das regt mich auf meist kommt die Kritik von Leuten die von der Angelmethode garkein Plan haben.


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Andal schrieb:


> Herrlich... endlich wieder mal ein Widerstreit der reinen Lehren! :v


Durch solche Posings kommt es wohl eher zum Streit poste doch einfach nichts wenn du nichts zum Thema zu sagen hast.Wenn du das Anfangsposting gelesen hast wüsstest du das wir kein Streitthema wollen sondern eine normale Diskussion führen wollen wo ist also das Problem?Aber manche müssen es ja immer heraufbeschwören das es eskaliert.


----------



## Chrisi_66 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Ich glaube, dass ist eine typische Eigenheit der Deutschen (Verbessert mich hier gern). Viele von uns schaffen es nicht andere einfach das machen zu lassen, was sie für sich für das beste halten. Oft muss grundlos genörgelt werden, einfach um des Nörgelns willen.
In anderen Ländern klappt das doch auch. Wieso bei uns nicht. Ich denke viele von uns Deutschen könnten sich das Leben wesentlich einfacher machen. Getreu "meinem" Grundsatz: Nehm nur das ernst, was WIRKLICH wichtig ist. (z.B. Bildung, Freunde, Beruf...) Daher denke ich rührt das Grundproblem vieler dieser Diskussionen.
Und es ließe sich mit etwas mehr Vernunft leicht abstellen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Chrisi_66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass ist eine typische Eigenheit der Deutschen (Verbessert mich hier gern). Viele von uns schaffen es nicht andere einfach das machen zu lassen, was sie für sich für das beste halten.


nun stelle Dir mal vor, es könnte jeder machen "was er für sich am besten hält"?

MfG Algon


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Warum machst du hier eigentlich so einen Wind? Du tust deiner Gilde keinen Gefallen und mancher fuehlt sich dadurch in seinen Vorurteilen nur noch bestaetigt.
> Du wirfst den Leuten Intolleranz vor, bist aber selbst derjenige der die anderen verbal angreift und ihnen inkompetenz vorwirft..


Moin,

wo werfe ich hier jemand inkompetenz vor?Das die Kritik zum grössten Teil von Leuten kommen die noch nie so  gefischt haben und davon keine Ahnung haben ist fakt oder irre ich mich  da etwa ich denke nicht.Greife ausserdem niemanden verbal an man muss sich ja leider immer rechtfertigen gegen die ganzen Vorurteile und wo schadet das bitte wenn man über sowas diskutiert ich will den Kritikern nur mal unseren Standpunkt erklären und ihnen die Augen öffnen das es keinen Grund gibt nicht zu schlafen in der Nacht.Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.Wer "angegriffen" wird und sich aus den Finger gezogene Kritik und Vorurteile anhören muss sind doch wir Karpfenangler nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> und ihne die Augen öffnen *das es keinen Grund gibt nicht zu schlafen in der Nacht*.


richtig, und warum lässt Du dann die Angel´n drin?


MfG Algon


----------



## Schleie! (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



> Das die Kritik zum grössten Teil von Leuten kommen die noch nie so gefischt haben und davon keine Ahnung haben ist fakt oder irre ich mich da etwa ich denke nicht.



Ich würde sogar sagen, dass solche Kritik nicht nur zum größten Teil, sondern zu 100% von solchen Leuten kommt.

Nun könnte man das ganze noch damit Verbinden - was ist der Unterschied von billigen Piepern und von Marken-Bissanzeigern? Jap, eine Batteriestatusanzeige haben eben nur der größte Teil der teuren Modelle. Die gehen dann nicht einfach von jetzt auf nachher nicht mehr, sondern da kommt bevor die Batterie leer wird eine Anzeige in Form von Piepsern, die anzeigt, Achtung meine Batterien sind bald leer. Somit kann das nicht passieren.

Und das mal ein Bissanzeiger über Nacht kaputt geht - die Chance, dass ein Hecht mir Nachts die Hauptschnur durchbeißt is denke ich genauso groß.


----------



## andy72 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



> ich will den Kritikern nur mal unseren Standpunkt erkläen und ihne die Augen öffnen das es keinen Grund gibt nicht zu schlafen in der Nacht.


wenn man mit bissanzeiger auf karpfen angelt, für meine sicht läufts immer darauf hinaus das karpfenangler meinen die weissheit mit löffeln gefressen und das recht auf alleinige richtigkeit für sich gepachtet haben, wohl auch der grund warum die bei uns im verein so nen schweren stand haben,ausserdem ist es vom gesetzgeber so geregelt das wenn ich pennen will die angel nicht im wasser sein darf !! ende der diskussion! ist genau so ne geschichte wie zelten am wasser da kommt herr karpfenangler und sagt ist ja kein zelt hat ja kein boden,ich darf pennen weil ich hab ja bissanzeiger, es macht einen einfach unbeliebt wenn man rechte für sich immer bis zum schluss ausschöpft!


> Ich würde sogar sagen, dass solche Kritik nicht nur zum größten Teil, sondern zu 100% von solchen Leuten kommt.



bullshit!


----------



## Chrisi_66 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Alles im vernünftigen Rahmen.
Wir reden hier nicht von Straftaten, wir reden von einer Nichtigkeit, nüchtern betrachtet.

Gruß Chris


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Algon schrieb:


> richtig, und warum lässt Du dann die Angel´n drin?
> 
> 
> MfG Algon


Verstehe nicht was du mir mit dem Posting sagen willst?Es gibt keinen Grund der gegen das Schlafen in der Nacht spricht so war es gemeint.Wieso ich die Angeln Nachts drin lasse wenn ich penne?Ganz einfach aus dem Grund auch in der oft besten Zeit die Chance auf einen Fisch zu haben natürlich und weil ich es dank Pieper und Selbsthakontage ohne schlechtes Gewissen machen kann.


Aber nochmal zu deinem Argument die Pieper könnten kaputt gehen.Das ist doch kein Grund die Ruten Nachts reinzuholen.Wann geht schonmal ein Pieper plötzlich in der Nacht kaputt man checkt vorher die Batts und die Pieper das sind doch eher Ausnahmefälle und höhere Gewalt also kein Argument was zählt.
Und kommen wir auch nochmal auf meine andere Frage zurück hast du jemals so gefischt oder woher kommt deine Kritik das es sicher oft passiert das Leute die Bisse nicht mitbekommen?Finde wenn man von einer Angelmethode keine Ahnung hat sollte man auch nichts gegen diese sagen.Aber das bestätigt mein Bild von welchen Leuten solche aus den Finger gezogene Kritik immer kommt.


----------



## zrako (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was du mir mit dem Posting sagen willst?Es gibt keinen Grund der gegen das Schlafen in der Nacht spricht so war es gemeint.Wieso ich die Angeln Nachts drin lasse wenn ich penne?Ganz einfach aus dem Grund auch in der oft besten Zeit die Chance auf einen Fisch zu haben natürlich.


und jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich wieder die frage
"warum bleibst du dann nachts nicht wach?"


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Algon schrieb:


> richtig, und warum lässt Du dann die Angel´n drin?
> 
> 
> MfG Algon



Weil mir die Technik und der Fortschritt es erlauben, auch mit Schlaf noch waidgerecht auf Karpfen zu angeln


----------



## Schleie! (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Fakt ist einfach - Ob ich schlafe oder nicht, ich bekomme jeden Biss genauso mit und bin genauso schnell an den Ruten dran.
Von daher macht es keinen Unetrschied, ob ich schlafe oder nicht. Wofür benutzen denn die Karpfenangler teureres Tackel u.a. Funkbissanzeiger ect?

Mensch Jungs, wir sind auch nur Angler, die mal klein angefangen haben. Und ich denke, das 90% der Karpfenangler auch auf andere Fischarten angeln. Ich geh auch ab und an mal mit der Matchrute auf Schleie (auch Nachts mit Knicklicht), oder auf Aal. Im Winter stelle ich Hecht und Zander nach. Und da schlafe ich nicht, weil diese Angelmethoden es nicht zulassen. Aber beim Karpfenangeln mit Selbsthakmontage sieht das ganze doch völlig anders aus.


----------



## gründler (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



andy72 schrieb:


> ausserdem ist es vom gesetzgeber so geregelt das wenn ich pennen will die angel nicht im wasser sein darf !! ende der diskussion!


 
Wo steht das????

Möchte ich gerne was schriftliches zu.

Beaufsichtigung ist ein weit dehnbarer begriff besonders vor Gericht.

lg


----------



## colognecarp (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

So ein Schwachsinn !! Warum soll ich die Ruten denn beim Pennen raus nehmen, ich wette ich bin schneller an den Ruten bei einem Biss als bei jemanden der total übermüdet ist. Grade jetzt im Sommer wo das Zelt und der Schlafsack eh auf sind brauche ich 10-15 Sek. und bin vor Ort.
Wirklich Diskutieren braucht man ja wohl über das Thema nicht, da wird es klar zu unterschiedlichen Meinungen kommen und getreu des Ab's am ende zum Stess.
So lange der Verein mit dem Zelten klar kommt kann ich für mich selber entscheiden ob ich penne oder nicht und ob ich dann beim pennen die Ruten raushole ode nicht. Eins kann ich nur sagen, ein Run läuft bei mir nie länge als ein paar Sek., ob ich penne oder nicht


----------



## jörg81 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> Wir werden bei einem Biss wenigstens wach was Leute die mit Posenmontage oder Grundmontage und Optischer Bissanzeige ja nicht werden also ist unsere Methode ja quasi die sichere und die anderen Angler laufen doch viel eher Gefahr einen Biss zu verpennen kritisieren uns aber auf der anderen Seite wenn man sich Nachts schlafen legt.Finde es nur schade das selbst unter uns Anglern immer gleich alle über einen Kamm geschert werden und alle Vorurteile ausgepackt werden.Wenn wir nicht zusammenhalten wer dann?
> 
> 
> Mfg Olli


 
du scherst doch hier alle über einen kam! bis auf die wie es hier rüber kommt besseren angler (karpfenangler)... mir ist es ehrlich gesagt total egal ob man sich schlafen legt oder nicht und mir stellt sich die frage auch garnicht weil ich nicht 2-3 tage oder so am stück angel,höchstens mal ne nacht... aber wenn das schon diskutiert werden soll/muss warum nicht unter anglern!?|kopfkrat du hast das thema doch auch auf gemacht :q


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar sagen, dass solche Kritik nicht nur zum größten Teil, sondern zu 100% von solchen Leuten kommt.


Nun kommt mal von Euern Trohn wieder runter, Ihr tut ja so als wenn nur auserwählte auf Karpfen angeln können und dürfen. Jeder der einen Wecker zuhause hat weiß das man den im Schlaf auch mal überhören kann. Wenn Euch das nicht passiert kann es Anderen ganz anders gehen. 



fantazia schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund der gegen das Schlafen in der Nacht spricht so war es gemeint.


ja, ich weiß, bestreitet doch auch Keiner, ich schlafe auch in der Nacht.


MfG Algon


----------



## andy72 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

@gründler:ich habe beim prüfungsvorbereitungskurs gelernt das wenn ich angel meine volle aufmerksamkeit auf das egal wie geartete fanggerät gerichtet sein muss


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> Durch solche Posings kommt es wohl eher zum Streit poste doch einfach nichts wenn du nichts zum Thema zu sagen hast.Wenn du das Anfangsposting gelesen hast wüsstest du das wir kein Streitthema wollen sondern eine normale Diskussion führen wollen wo ist also das Problem?Aber manche müssen es ja immer heraufbeschwören das es eskaliert.



Wo ist dein Problem? Ich sehe in dem Beitrag nichts Heraufbeschwörendes. Vielmehr ist es die Aussage, dass jeder tun und lassen soll, was er möchte und gebietsabhängig darf.

Ich kenne ehrlich gesagt keine konventionellen Ansitzangler, die sich häuslich am Gewässer niederlassen und schlafen, während sie fischen. Das ist eine den Karpfenfischern eigene Art. Sie ist auch völlig in Ordnung, denn tagelang wach zu bleiben dürfte ohne verbotene Substanzen ja kaum möglich sein. Bei der Verwendung der üblichen Gerätschaften besteht ja auch für den Fisch keine Gefahr, außer vielleicht der Möglichkeit, dass er den Haken wieder los wird bevor der Spezi aus dem Quark, respektive dem Schlafsack kommt.

Fischt man mit Pose, oder Schwingspitze, so fischt man ja ungleich aktiver und in kürzeren Sitzungen, da stellt sich ja die Frage erst gar nicht.

So what, wo ist das Problem?|wavey:


----------



## Schleie! (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Andal schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Problem? Ich sehe in dem Beitrag nichts Heraufbeschwörendes. Vielmehr ist es die Aussage, dass jeder tun und lassen soll, was er möchte und gebietsabhängig darf.
> 
> Ich kenne ehrlich gesagt keine konventionellen Ansitzangler, die sich häuslich am Gewässer niederlassen und schlafen, während sie fischen. Das ist eine den Karpfenfischern eigene Art. Sie ist auch völlig in Ordnung, denn tagelang wach zu bleiben dürfte ohne verbotene Substanzen ja kaum möglich sein. Bei der Verwendung der üblichen Gerätschaften besteht ja auch für den Fisch keine Gefahr, außer vielleicht der Möglichkeit, dass er den Haken wieder los wird bevor der Spezi aus dem Quark, respektive dem Schlafsack kommt.
> 
> ...





|good:|good:|good:

Sooo schauts aus.


----------



## B.l. (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Also egal ob Tags oder Nachts.Ich schlafe regelmässig beim angeln ein.Allerdings liege ich neben meinen Ruten.Und ich denke man schläft auch nicht so fest wie zuhause.


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Fakt ist einfach - Ob ich schlafe oder nicht, ich bekomme jeden Biss genauso mit und bin genauso schnell an den Ruten dran.
> Von daher macht es keinen Unetrschied, ob ich schlafe oder nicht. Wofür benutzen denn die Karpfenangler teureres Tackel u.a. Funkbissanzeiger ect?
> 
> Mensch Jungs, wir sind auch nur Angler, die mal klein angefangen haben. Und ich denke, das 90% der Karpfenangler auch auf andere Fischarten angeln. Ich geh auch ab und an mal mit der Matchrute auf Schleie (auch Nachts mit Knicklicht), oder auf Aal. Im Winter stelle ich Hecht und Zander nach. Und da schlafe ich nicht, weil diese Angelmethoden es nicht zulassen. Aber beim Karpfenangeln mit Selbsthakmontage sieht das ganze doch völlig anders aus.



Völlig richtig! Aber anscheinend macht es mehr Spass drauf zu hauen! Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl die Kiste ist bald zu und das obwohl hier so super sachlich diskutiert wird... komisch!


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



jörg81 schrieb:


> du scherst doch hier alle über einen kam! bis auf die wie es hier rüber kommt besseren angler (karpfenangler)... mir ist es ehrlich gesagt total egal ob man sich schlafen legt oder nicht und mir stellt sich die frage auch garnicht weil ich nicht 2-3 tage oder so am stück angel,höchstens mal ne nacht... aber wenn das schon diskutiert werden soll/muss warum nicht unter anglern!?|kopfkrat du hast das thema doch auch auf gemacht :q


Ihr sucht euch auch alles so raus so wie es euch passt.Habe es danach klargestellt das es ein Beispiel ist weil die Kritik ja von solchen Anglern kommt ihre Methode im Fall das man einpennt aber viel unsicherer ist.Habe aber gleich dazu gesagt das ich diese Angelmethode und Angler aber trotzdem nicht kritisiere und es mir egal ist wie sie fischen solange sie sich an die Regeln halten.Es geht ausserdem nicht um diskutieren sondern um unbegründete Kritik und  oft auch Vorurteile.Aber merke schon hat einfach keinen Sinn finde ich schade aber ist wohl leider so.


----------



## Lorenz (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



andy72 schrieb:


> @gründler:ich habe beim prüfungsvorbereitungskurs  gelernt das wenn ich angel meine volle aufmerksamkeit auf das egal wie  geartete fanggerät gerichtet sein muss



...und wie sieht die Praxis aus?
Schonmal an nem Vereinsgewässer gewesen?









Schleie! schrieb:


> |good:|good:|good:
> 
> Sooo schauts aus.


Seh ich auch so!


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Andal schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Problem? Ich sehe in dem Beitrag nichts Heraufbeschwörendes. Vielmehr ist es die Aussage, dass jeder tun und lassen soll, was er möchte und gebietsabhängig darf.
> 
> Ich kenne ehrlich gesagt keine konventionellen Ansitzangler, die sich häuslich am Gewässer niederlassen und schlafen, während sie fischen. Das ist eine den Karpfenfischern eigene Art. Sie ist auch völlig in Ordnung, denn tagelang wach zu bleiben dürfte ohne verbotene Substanzen ja kaum möglich sein. Bei der Verwendung der üblichen Gerätschaften besteht ja auch für den Fisch keine Gefahr, außer vielleicht der Möglichkeit, dass er den Haken wieder los wird bevor der Spezi aus dem Quark, respektive dem Schlafsack kommt.
> 
> ...


Moin,

ok dann habe ich das Posting von dir falsch aufgefasst sorry war nicht so gemeint sons kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> angeln, ist für mich, wenn ich *bewusst* am Wasser sitze und Fische fangen möchte.Und ich will garnicht wissen wieviele Bisse spät oder erst am Morgen festgestellt werden.
> MfG Algon



Hi,
das liest man zumindest das ein oder andere mal hier im Forum.
Da war so mancher ( Karpfen) Angler überrascht das er nach verpennter Nacht keine Schnur mehr auf der Rolle hatte.
Aber es gibt natürlich auch vernünftige und verantwortungsbewusste Karpfenangler #6
Allerdings würde ich persönlich , wenn ich mit einem Kollegen unterwegs wäre abwechselnd schlafen , einer pennt , der ander hält Rutenwache.
Alleine am Wasser nicht machbar , aber dann kann man sich ja alles so herrichten das man beim Biss direkt an den Ruten ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## gründler (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Andy 

Die Beaufsichtung der Ruten heißt soviel wie sie müssen in unmittelbarer nähe sein,dürfen nicht verlassen werden damit was auch immer nicht passieren soll (Diebstahl,Verpennt...).

Wenn wir jetzt mal spinnen=Zelt steht vor Ruten mit 3 Piepern........usw.ist es eine Auslegungssache ob die Ruten wenn ich schlafe nicht unter Aufsicht stehen,mittlerweile ist eine Videoüberwachung ja auch eine Beaufsichtigung und hat vor Gericht bestand.

Das ist nen ganz heißes Eisen,weil es keinen Gesetzestext(Verein Landesgesetze die Nein sagen zuim pennen,aber kein Bundesweites Gesetz) gibt der das Schlafen beim Angeln verbietet,und gerade ein Carpangler mit Piepern Funk Alarmanlage.....wird da vor Gericht nicht unbedingt im unrecht stehen müssen.

Wollte nur darauf aus das es keinen Gesetzestext gibt der das schlafen beim Angeln verbietet während die Ruten im Wasser sind,solange derjenige meint und das belegen kann das die Beaufsichtigung stadtgefunden hat,wird es schwerr diesen deswegen zu belangen.

Aber auch das ist alles Auslegungssache und vor Gericht A in Berlin erlaubt und vor gericht B in München Verboten,hat aber auch damit zutun weil das wilde Campen mit eingebaut wird und das wieder ein Strafbestand ist.
Gaaanz langes thema.

Ps:Es gibt genug Klapstuhlangler meist gehobenes alter die mit ihrem Koffer 3 Ruten und einen Klapstuhl am See...sitzen und die 3 Posen mit Wurm Mais Kartoffel.......im Wasser dümpeln,während sie schnarchend Pennen,wenn dann der Satz kommt Schönen Guten Tag Fischereikontrolle sind die hell wach.
Und muss ich deswegen diesen jenigen ne Szene machen weil er geschlafen hat vor seinen 3 Ruten mit Bügel auf.Und der Spinnangler 300meter weiter mit 12er Schnur hat schon 3 Zander mit Köder im Drill verloren,wer ist nun der bösere Angler= Keiner wir machen alle das gleiche,und Vorurteile gegen Stipper Carpangler...sind Eigentore fürs Hobby Angeln,aber soweit denkt keiner.

lg


----------



## Schleie! (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Warum sollte mein Kollege Rutenwache halten? Ich wache bei einem Biss genauso schnell auf, als er etwas machen könnte.
Und wenn - dann würde er auch nur sagen "Ey, du hast nen Biss" und würde nicht an die Rute gehen.
Desweiteren - weshalb muss ich denn bei Selbsthakmontage sofort an der Rute sein? Sagt mir einen guten Grund dafür, weshalb ich direkt neben den Ruten sein sollte.


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Algon schrieb:


> Nun kommt mal von Euern Trohn wieder runter, Ihr tut ja so als wenn nur auserwählte auf Karpfen angeln können und dürfen. Jeder der einen Wecker zuhause hat weiß das man den im Schlaf auch mal überhören kann. Wenn Euch das nicht passiert kann es Anderen ganz anders gehen.
> 
> 
> ja, ich weiß, bestreitet doch auch Keiner, ich schlafe auch in der Nacht.
> ...


Moin,

wenn ich damals zur Schule musste habe ich den Wecker wirklich mal überhört aber eher weil ich keine Lust zum aufstehen hatte.Aber beim fischen bei einem Biss wird wohl jeder direkt wach sein und nicht weiterpennen das ist doch wieder so ein sinnloses Argument was du dir aus den Fingern gezogen hast.


Und ausser es ins lächerliche zu ziehen hast du ja keine richtigen Argumente so wie es ausschaut.Auf meine Fragen kannst du ja auch nicht antworten scheint als ob ich damit richtig gelegen habe und du einfach nur was gegen Karpfenangler bzw. die Anrgelmethode hast obwohl du davon garkeine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Hallo, 

5 Seiten bis jetzt. Gespickt mit Vorurteilen und Mißgunst.=Nichts neues......
Der Karpfenangler der sich seinen Erfolg nur erschläft - der elitäre - der böse...... = Nicht neues..
Mal wieder wenig Akzeptans gegenüber einer anderen Angelart = Nichts neues

Achja , hat eigenlich jemand den Beitrag von Ralf gelesen *UND* verstanden??


----------



## Udo561 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Warum sollte mein Kollege Rutenwache halten? Ich wache bei einem Biss genauso schnell auf, als er etwas machen könnte.



Bist anscheinend doch ein richtiger Profi 

Klar , bist schneller aus deinem Schlafsack und Zelt als dein Kollege der neben den Ruten sitzt diese beim Biss direkt in der Hand hat :q

Und genau dieses so selbstherrliche Gelabere von einigen Karpfenprofis ist es was euch Karpfenanglern so einen schlechten Ruf einbringt.
Ihr könnt alles , seid schneller aus dem Zelt an den Ruten als jemand der direkt davor sitzt , ist schon klar.:q
Erst mal überlegen , dann schreiben.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleie! (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Darum ging es nicht Udo, ich fragte, was es bringt, bzw. wozu er direkt an der Rute sein soll? Es ging hier um beaufsichtigung der Rute, nicht, wer als erste sofort dran ist. Du hast das Thema wohl nicht verstanden.


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Achja , hat eigenlich jemand den Beitrag von Ralf gelesen *UND* verstanden??




Ha, ich!!

Dehalb auch:

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl die Kiste ist bald zu und das obwohl hier so super sachlich diskutiert wird... komisch!


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

@ Dirk,

Zitat aus Gewässerordnung LAV MV:


> Ausgelegte Handangeln sind während des Angelns ständig zu beaufsichtigen, akustische
> oder elektrische Beaufsichtigung allein sind unzulässig.​


Quelle:
http://www.lav-mv.de/dokumente/Gewaesserordnung.pdf


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*


Jungs,#h

lassen wir doch einfach beim Thema bleiben (*Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*).
Es geht doch jetzt nicht darum Boardie Fantazia und *Karpfenangler anzugreifen* (auch wenn der eine oder andere es so sieht),es geht doch um die Waidgerechtigkeit.*Auch Raubfischangler* machen zum Teil Ansitze über mehrere Tage.
Das Problem ist in meinen Augen doch ein ganz anderes:
Wenn mehrere Tage am Wasser verbracht werden,so kommt
meistens auch die Geselligkeit zu ihrem Recht.Ich kenne es von unserem Vereinsgewässer jedenfalls so,das es beim Grillen (bei uns geduldet)auch das Biervernichten nicht zu
kurz kommt.Und wenn manche Kollegen halt ihre 5-6 Flaschen Bier intus haben,dann bezweifele ich ganz stark,
das sie schnell genug (die mehrfach genannten 15 sec.)
aus dem Zelt zu ihrem Geraffel kommen.Fischverluste sind
je nach Gewässergegebenheit vorprogrammiert.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## colognecarp (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Na mal ohne quatsch Udo, wenn du Nachts in deinem Stühlchen hockst und ich penne mit offener Front und ich bekomme einen Lauf, könnte es sein das ich schon an den Ruten bin bevor du realiesiert hast das einer dran ist.

Mich nennt man auch den Billy the Kid des Karpfenangelns


----------



## gründler (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Gunnar 

Darum sagte ich ja Verein Land..... A sagt Ja,Verein Land.....B sagt Nein.

Aber da wo es nicht geschrieben steht wird es schwerr jemand deswegen zu verurteilen,weil wie gesagt Beaufsichtigung ist in der heutigen Zeit (Alarmanlagen Funkpiepern........) ein weit dehnbares Wort.
Richter A sagt Nö,und B ja.

lg


----------



## Schleie! (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Na mal ohne quatsch Udo, wenn du Nachts in deinem Stühlchen hockst und ich penne mit offener Front und ich bekomme einen Lauf, könnte es sein das ich schon an den Ruten bin bevor du realiesiert hast das einer dran ist.
> 
> Mich nennt man auch den Billy the Kid des Karpfenangelns



Dann bist du wohl so ein unübertreffbarer, absolut perfekter und immer fangender Profi wie ich es bin.  Denn alles andere ist schlichtweg unmöglich, denn man würde bei einem Biss niemals aufwachen. Scheinbar rutscht nur uns beiden das Herz in die Hose und der Puls rast, sobald es auch nur einen einzelnen Piepser tut. Das macht eben uns Profi-Karpfenangler aus  Ich finds zum lachen, was manch einer denn so denkt...


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Hi Dirk ,

Hier sieht die Sache so aus:
Diese genannte Regelung trifft erstmal nur für die Gewässer des LAV zu.
Aber : nun haben auch andere Behörden wie Polizei und OA sich dieses Relgel als Kontrollgrundlage angeeignet.
In der Praxis sieht es dann so aus das mitten in der Nacht die Polizei ans Zelt rüttelt und jeden schlafenden vom "Platz jagd" . Die Leuten dürfen einpacken und verschwinden. Und das an Gewässern die *NICHT* zum LAV gehören.


----------



## Dek (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Das macht uns karpfen angler aus ? hää was nen bullshit denkt ihr weil ihr eine fischart gezielt angelt habt ihr mehr spass am angeln als alle anderen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



colognecarp schrieb:


> *Na mal ohne quatsch Udo, wenn du Nachts in deinem Stühlchen hockst und ich penne mit offener Front und ich bekomme einen Lauf, könnte es sein das ich schon an den Ruten bin bevor du realiesiert hast das einer dran ist.*
> 
> Mich nennt man auch den Billy the Kid des Karpfenangelns


 


Es sind halt immer die Anderen,die einem den
Ruf versauen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gründler (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Gunnar

Kann ich hier nix von berichten,die Zelte stehen an Weser Aller Leine See A B C.....und niemand wird da weggejagt auch nach tagen net,aber wie gesagt jedes Land....kocht wie immer sein Süppchen.

Mir ist aber kein Bundesweiter Gesetzestext bekannt der das schlafen beim Angeln verbietet während die Peitschen scharf sind,das mal wieder einzelne aus der reihe tanzen (Vereine Länder....) ist in old gooood Germany ja nix neues,siehe Hamburg siehe Nachtangelverbot siehe dies siehe das,und eines tages ist irgendwann ganz verboten Fisch als Privatperson in die Nahrungskette zu bringen,beim Jäger werden ja schon die ersten Anzeichen gesetzt Ohrmarke Nachweise........ist nur noch ne frage der Jahre.

So bin nun raus alles wurde bereits gesagt,schönen WM Endspieltag noch allen,und denkt dran wir tun alle das gleiche ANGELN egal wie mans dreht Biss Anhieb Drill.......


----------



## bobbl (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Beim Nachtangeln, z.B. auf Aal muss ich ja wach bleiben, um die Bisse zu sehen.
Natürlich kann es vorkommen, dass man mal einschläft, wenn längere Zeit nichts beisst.
Aber für Leute, die mit Zelt ans Wasser gehen und ne Woche durchfischen ist es natürlich nötig, zu schlafen.
Ich mach es nicht, weils sich nicht mit meiner Angelmethode "verträgt", würde ich beispielsweise mit dem Festblei angeln, würde ich natürlich schlafen.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



> Ich mach es nicht, weils sich nicht mit meiner Angelmethode "verträgt",


Eben , genau das ist es!!
Nur begreifen tun das nicht alle. Es gibt einach Angelmethoden die ein schlafen zulassen und andere bei denen es nicht geht.
Wo ist das Problem??


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Gezanke, ob man am Wasser pennen darf oder nicht ist völlig Banane. Ich kenne kaum einen Angler, der bei längeren Ansitzen nicht schon mal ein paar Stündchen im Stuhl eingenickt ist. Ob da nun ein Zelt drum ist oder nicht, spielt für das Angeln überhaupt keine Rolle.




Damit ist wohl alles zu dem Thema gesagt!


----------



## hulkhomer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Wenn sich die Fische sowieso selber haken, dann kannst du doch auch gleich eine elektrische Rolle montieren und den Fisch ans Ufer "winchen" lassen. Technisch gesehen sollte es doch kein Problem sein, dass dich der umgebaute Bissanzeiger erst mit so einer Vorlaufzeit weckt die du benötigst, um dich fürs obligatorische Foto frisch zu machen. Dann ist doch allen geholfen, der Fisch ist möglichst schnell (ohne menschliche Ermüdung) an Land und du kannst dich richtig ausschlafen. 

Wenn die Montage weit draußen und die Drillmaschine entsprechend eingestellt ist, dann kannst du vielleicht sogar zu hause im eigenen Bett schlafen, bis du z.B. durch eine SMS von deiner Rute geweckt wirst. 

Das wäre wohl die optimale Lösung, da dann auch die leidige "Campingfrage" geklärt ist. Webcam auf die Rute und du kannst beim gemütlichen Kaffee daheim noch den Drill bewundern, bevor du dich auf den Weg machst. 

Ich kontaktier mal FOX, ich seh da wirklich Potential, Karpfenjäger kaufen sowieso alles.


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Fische sowieso selber hakt, dann kannst du doch auch gleich eine elektrische Rolle montieren und den Fisch ans Ufer "winchen" lassen. Technisch gesehen sollte es doch kein Problem sein, dass dich der umgebaute Bissanzeiger erst mit so einer Vorlaufzeit weckt die du benötigst, um dich fürs obligatorische Foto frisch zu machen. Dann ist doch allen geholfen, der Fisch ist möglichst schnell (ohne menschliche Ermüdung) an Land und du kannst dich richtig ausschlafen.
> 
> Wenn die Montage weit draußen und die Drillmaschine entsprechend eingestellt ist, dann kannst du vielleicht sogar zu hause im eigenen Bett schlafen, bis du z.B. durch eine SMS von deiner Rute geweckt wirst.
> 
> ...




Unglaublich sachlich, tiefsinnig und passend! Danke dafür #6


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Und damit bin ich auch raus.

Bei solchen Dumpfbackenbeiträgen wie die von hulkhomer macht eine sachliche Disskussion keinen Sinn.


----------



## hulkhomer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Ach Jungs, nun fangt doch nicht gleich an zu weinen. Ein bißchen Spaß muss sein. Solange nicht der ganze See abgespannt ist und die Futtermengen unter einem Zentner pro Person bleiben, könnt ihr von mir aus 4 Wochen am See bleiben und soviel schlafen wie ein Löwe.


----------



## Boedchen (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

OMG
Nun habe ich ALLES gelesen und habe alles verfolgt ,
und ich komme zu dem resume das es sich NICHT LOHNT ernsthaft zu Diskutiren. Karpenangler hin oder her, NIEMAND hat das recht einem anderen seine Meinung zwangsweise aufzudrücken. Die EINZIGEN die hier herabfallende Äusserungen an den Tag bringen , und sorry das ich es auf den Punkt bringe, sind die Karpfenangler. Ich denke JEDER der hier postet und sich gedanken macht weis wovon er redet und schreibt, aber sich auf ein Niveau abzulassen zu sagen : IHR HABT KEINE AHNUNG ist schlichtweg zu Kotzen. Ich angel seit nunmehr ü 30 Jahren und habe in der ganzen Zeit viele Angelmethoden ausprobiert. UND IHR???? Also bleibt mal sachlich und seht nicht nur euch . Bringt anderen Anglern den Nötigen RESPEKT und last es herabfallend zu schreiben.

Ich für meinen Teil werde hier nichts mehr schreiben da es schlicht weg vertane Zeit ist mit Leuten zu diskutiren die sich selbst ausgrenzen. P U N K T


----------



## colognecarp (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Das der Thread zum scheitern verurteil ist war von vornerein klar :q

Gute nachtruhe euch allen #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Boedchen schrieb:


> OMG
> Ich angel seit nunmehr* ü 30 Jahren* und habe in der ganzen Zeit viele Angelmethoden ausprobiert. UND IHR???? Also bleibt mal sachlich und seht nicht nur euch . Bringt anderen Anglern den Nötigen RESPEKT und last es herabfallend zu schreiben.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Aber solche Trööts zeigen mal wieder die wundersame Janusköpfigkeit, die das Internet produziert. Hier im Netz steppt der Bär, aber dann draußen am Wasser sind die Kollegen plötzlich wieder recht umgänglich.

Ich hatte jedenfalls noch nie Probleme, direkt neben einem Karpfenlager zu fischen und die Jungs auch nicht. Bei 15 m körperlichem Abstand liegen die Montagen ja meist trotzdem gute 100 m auseinander und jeder ist mit sich selber zufrieden. Wenn die dann ins Zelt kriechen, gehe ich nach Hause und so sieht man sich irgendwann wieder... #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Boedchen schrieb:


> OMG
> Nun habe ich ALLES gelesen und habe alles verfolgt ,
> und ich komme zu dem resume das es sich NICHT LOHNT ernsthaft zu Diskutiren. Karpenangler hin oder her, NIEMAND hat das recht einem anderen seine Meinung zwangsweise aufzudrücken. Die EINZIGEN die hier herabfallende Äusserungen an den Tag bringen , und sorry das ich es auf den Punkt bringe, sind die Karpfenangler. Ich denke JEDER der hier postet und sich gedanken macht weis wovon er redet und schreibt, aber sich auf ein Niveau abzulassen zu sagen : IHR HABT KEINE AHNUNG ist schlichtweg zu Kotzen. Ich angel seit nunmehr ü 30 Jahren und habe in der ganzen Zeit viele Angelmethoden ausprobiert. UND IHR???? Also bleibt mal sachlich und seht nicht nur euch . Bringt anderen Anglern den Nötigen RESPEKT und last es herabfallend zu schreiben.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil werde hier nichts mehr schreiben da es schlicht weg vertane Zeit ist mit Leuten zu diskutiren die sich selbst ausgrenzen. P U N K T




Tolles Statement.

Die einzigen, die hier jemandem die Meinung aufdrücken wollen, sind die hier postenden Nicht-Karpfenangler. 
Und wie bitte soll man es anders als mit Ahnungslosigkeit bewerten, wenn ohne jegliche handfeste Argumentation gegen das schlafen am Wasser gewettert wird ? 

Was bitte spricht denn tatsächlich dagegen ? Welche Gefahren entstehen ? Wenn ich so einen Humbug lese, dass Fische dadurch zu Schaden kommen, weil ein Biss eventuell verpennt wird, dann lässt mich dass stark am Sachverstand, mindestens aber an der Objektivität zweifeln. 

Das einzige wirkliche Gegenargument, nämlich das wilde campen, wird einfach ignoriert. Ist nicht spektakulär oder verletzend genug, woll ?

Und dann auch noch von " nötigem Respekt " zu schreiben, setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf. Wo ist denn der Respekt vieler Nicht Karpfenangler ? 

Lasst die Jungs doch biwakieren, solange das toleriert wird. 

Oder anders gesagt:  Was geht das den, der nicht biwakieren möchte, eigentlich an ? 

Ich seh bei solchen Diskussionen vor dem geistigen Auge immer den gelangweilten Fensterhocker, der geflissentlich Falschparker notiert und anzeigt und dabei selbst noch nicht mal ein Auto hat.

Grausam. 

Und Nein, ich angle überhaupt nicht auf Karpfen und biwakiere auch nicht am Wasser.


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so einen Humbug lese, *dass Fische dadurch zu Schaden kommen, weil ein Biss eventuell verpennt wird,* dann lässt mich dass stark am Sachverstand, mindestens aber an der Objektivität zweifeln.


na, dann denke nochmal nach.

MfG Algon


----------



## Boedchen (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Tolles Statement.
> 
> Die einzigen, die hier jemandem die Meinung aufdrücken wollen, sind die hier postenden Nicht-Karpfenangler.
> Und wie bitte soll man es anders als mit Ahnungslosigkeit bewerten, wenn ohne jegliche handfeste Argumentation gegen das schlafen am Wasser gewettert wird ?
> ...



Auch wenn ich es nicht wollte . Hier mal die Antwort darauf, und bitte auch den GANZEN Thread erst verfolgen , dann meckern.


Boedchen schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Mischt euch doch NICHT ÜBERALL Rein.
> 
> ...


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber solche Trööts zeigen mal wieder die wundersame Janusköpfigkeit, die das Internet produziert. Hier im Netz steppt der Bär, aber dann draußen am Wasser sind die Kollegen plötzlich wieder recht umgänglich.
> 
> Ich hatte jedenfalls noch nie Probleme, direkt neben einem Karpfenlager zu fischen und die Jungs auch nicht. Bei 15 m körperlichem Abstand liegen die Montagen ja meist trotzdem gute 100 m auseinander und jeder ist mit sich selber zufrieden. Wenn die dann ins Zelt kriechen, gehe ich nach Hause und so sieht man sich irgendwann wieder... #6



Danke, ich dachte schon, dass der Umstand ein Karpfenangler zu sein, macht mich zu einem schlechten Menschen. Ich verstehe die Anfeindungen hier im Netz auch überhaupt nicht (auf beiden Seiten). Ich freue mich wenn ein anderer Angler bei mir vorbeikommt (auf was er angelt ist mir dabei egal). Man unterhält sich, hat vielleicht den ein oder anderen Tipp auf Lager. Alles ist gut.

Hier im Board scheint es so als wäre sämtliche Angler eher Hooligans, die mehr Bock auf Streit, als aufs Fischen selber haben!


----------



## colognecarp (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Ich bin auch der Meinung das am Wasser ganz anders geredet wird als in den Foren. Ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit irgendwem, egal auf was mein gegenüber gefischt hat und welchen alters er ist, so ein Campfrage kannte ich bisher auch nicht #c


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die hier jemandem die Meinung aufdrücken wollen, sind die hier postenden Nicht-Karpfenangler.


finde ich nicht.



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Anfeindungen hier im Netz auch überhaupt nicht (auf beiden Seiten)


ich weiß nicht, was Ihr hier mit "Anfeindungen" habt, ist doch alles im grünen Bereich.

MfG Algon


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

"Anfeindung" trifft es nicht wirklich, aber im Netz ist ein Satz halt nur eine Folge von Worten. Es fehlt der Ton, die Mimik und eigentlich alles, was so ein normales Gespräch ausmacht. Das schafft bisweilen Mißverständnisse. Zudem wollen alle Schreiber, mehr oder weniger erfolgreich, dass man versteht, was sie zu sagen haben. Dann wird zusätzlich so einiges nicht richtig einsortiert.

Trifft man die gleichen Leute am Wasser, ist aus dem "Klug********r" schnell ein Bestfriend-Kandidat geworden, oder wenigstens ein netter Kerl.


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Andal schrieb:


> "Anfeindung" trifft es nicht wirklich, aber im Netz ist ein Satz halt nur eine Folge von Worten. Es fehlt der Ton, die Mimik und eigentlich alles, was so ein normales Gespräch ausmacht. Das schafft bisweilen Mißverständnisse. Zudem wollen alle Schreiber, mehr oder weniger erfolgreich, dass man versteht, was sie zu sagen haben. Dann wird zusätzlich so einiges nicht richtig einsortiert.
> 
> Trifft man die gleichen Leute am Wasser, ist aus dem "Klug********r" schnell ein Bestfriend-Kandidat geworden, oder wenigstens ein netter Kerl.



Das unterschreibe ich sofort!


----------



## Boedchen (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Andal schrieb:


> "Anfeindung" trifft es nicht wirklich, aber im Netz ist ein Satz halt nur eine Folge von Worten. Es fehlt der Ton, die Mimik und eigentlich alles, was so ein normales Gespräch ausmacht. Das schafft bisweilen Mißverständnisse. Zudem wollen alle Schreiber, mehr oder weniger erfolgreich, dass man versteht, was sie zu sagen haben. Dann wird zusätzlich so einiges nicht richtig einsortiert.
> 
> Trifft man die gleichen Leute am Wasser, ist aus dem "Klug********r" schnell ein Bestfriend-Kandidat geworden, oder wenigstens ein netter Kerl.



|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## jörg81 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die hier jemandem die Meinung aufdrücken wollen, sind die hier postenden Nicht-Karpfenangler.


 das ist ja mal glatt gelogen !!!#d


----------



## Schleie! (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



> Wenn sich die Fische sowieso selber Haken, dann kannst du doch auch gleich eine elektrische Rolle montieren und den Fisch ans Ufer "winchen" lassen. Technisch gesehen sollte es doch kein Problem sein, dass dich der umgebaute Bissanzeiger erst mit so einer Vorlaufzeit weckt die du benötigst, um dich fürs obligatorische Foto frisch zu machen. Dann ist doch allen geholfen, der Fisch ist möglichst schnell (ohne menschliche Ermüdung) an Land und du kannst dich richtig ausschlafen.



So eine Dumme Aussage hab ich ja noch nie gelesen. Weißt du überhaupt, warum die Selbsthakmontage in gebrauch kommt? Damit der Fisch den Haken nicht schluckt und ein Zurücksetzen des Fisches gewährleistet werden kann!

Man man man,0 Ahnung und müssen groß rumprallen, wovon sie 0 Plan haben...Setz dich erstmal mit der Materie auseinander und red dann weiter hier.


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Man man man,0 Ahnung und müssen groß rumprallen, wovon sie 0 Plan haben...Setz dich erstmal mit der Materie auseinander und red dann weiter hier.


ja, ja, die *"Nicht-Karpfenangler"* sind es ja die hier rumstänkern.
Du solltest nicht alles so ernst nehmen. Aber wie heist es...
getroffende Hunde..........

MfG Algon


----------



## Gummischuh (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

In "Mitwitz" wohnen, aber keinen Spaß verstehen, das sind mir die Richtigen


----------



## Schleie! (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Ja ich geh doch auch nicht ins Stipperforum und pöpel da die Leute und ihre Fangmethoden an? Mit einem 10meter Stecken die Fische rausheben, was soll denn das?
Na hallo? Also langsam frag ich mich echt....

Achso, ist also alles hier nur Spaß? Na dann is ja gut, sagt mir bescheid, wenn der Spaß zuende ist und der Kindergarten schließt.


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Ja ich geh doch auch nicht ins Stipperforum und pöpel da die Leute und ihre Fangmethoden an? Mit einem 10meter Stecken die Fische rausheben, was soll denn das?
> Na hallo? Also langsam frag ich mich echt....
> 
> Achso, ist also alles hier nur Spaß? Na dann is ja gut, sagt mir bescheid, wenn der Spaß zuende ist und der Kindergarten schließt.


 
sorry, aber WER pöpelt denn hier? 

MfG Algon


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Wieder so ein prima Beispiel, warum es sich im Netz so gerne reibt. Einer schreibt was und versieht es mit einer Portion Ironie zwischen den Zeilen. Und dann kommt ein anderer daher, der diese Sprache nicht begreift. Schon fliegen die Fetzen!:m


----------



## Schleie! (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die hier jemandem die Meinung aufdrücken wollen, sind die hier postenden Nicht-Karpfenangler.



Reicht das nicht? Liest du nicht mit?


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Tolles Statement.
> 
> Die einzigen, die hier jemandem die Meinung aufdrücken wollen, sind die hier postenden Nicht-Karpfenangler.
> Und wie bitte soll man es anders als mit Ahnungslosigkeit bewerten, wenn ohne jegliche handfeste Argumentation gegen das schlafen am Wasser gewettert wird ?
> ...


 


Hallo Ralle,#h

ist was schlimmes passiert? Habe dich bis soeben immer als
sachlichen Menschen eingeschätzt.:m
Aber es sieht beinahe so aus,als würdest du dich für den 
einzig kompetenten Angler halten.
Bist du beleidigt,weil das *"einzig wirkliche Gegenargument"* nicht anerkannt wird?

Grausam |bigeyes


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Reicht das nicht? Liest du nicht mit?


 
doch, deshalb behaupte ich ja, das es nicht so ist. 

MfG Algon


----------



## snorreausflake (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> 15Sekunden an meiner Rute.


Bist du Lee Mayors alias der 6 Millionen Dollar Mann|bigeyes

Also wenn der Fisch genug Platz hat seh ich weniger Probleme,oft ist aber der Fall das die Fische doch recht schnell in Hindernisse flüchten und da sind dann 15 sek schon zu viel


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,#h
> 
> ist was schlimmes passiert? Habe dich bis soeben immer als
> sachlichen Menschen eingeschätzt.:m
> ...



Nein. Es gibt faktisch kein Argument gegen das biwakieren am Wasser, außer eben dem teilweisen Verbot des wilden campens.

Alles andere ist an den Haaren herbeigezogener Unsinn, nur um einer - warum auch immer - unliebsamen Gruppe eins auszuwischen. 

Wie schon gesagt kenne ich keinen Angler, der nicht ab und zu mal ein Nickerchen am Wasser macht, wenn er 20 oder mehr Stunden am Wasser verbringt. 

Und ich würde nicht wenig darauf wetten, dass dies auch für so manchen Kritiker hier zutrifft. 

Es ist einfach eine pauschalisierende Verunglimpfung, sonst nix.

Im übrigen ist Dein posting polemisch.


----------



## Gummischuh (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Ich sach nur ..."SPEEDCARPING"


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Irgendwann reicht es doch! Keiner fühlt sich verstanden, ändern tut sich auch nichts und eigentlich sind wir alle nett.

Ich fühle mich zwar gut unterhalten, aber ein Ergebnis entspringt dieser wunderbaren Diskussion wohl nicht mehr!

Ach doch:

- Karpfenangler schlafen nur, sind ignorant, intollerant und arrogant, stinken echt oft (Einschub von mir jetzt) und saufen wie die Kesselflicker (meist während sie schlafen)

- Raubfischangler auch, heute aber nicht! Saufen meist vorm Schlafen

- Stipper haben lange Stangen, können angeln wie die Weltmeister und saufen deshalb schon vorm Wettkampf

- Moderator ist quasi die Steigerung des Karpfenanglers (ein Geschöpf des Teufels)

- aber die Fliegenfischer, die können Leute, die können!! Saufen und schlafen nicht (generell nie!), riechen immer nach Rosen und Narzissen, fangen zwar nichts, aber bekommen die geilsten Torten!

Round Two.....Fight!


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Alles andere ist an den Haaren herbeigezogener Unsinn, nur um einer - warum auch immer - unliebsamen Gruppe eins auszuwischen.


Quatsch, und ich empfinde das als Unterstellung.

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleie! (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Irgendwann reicht es doch! Keiner fühlt sich verstanden, ändern tut sich auch nichts und eigentlich sind wir alle nett.
> 
> Ich fühle mich zwar gut unterhalten, aber ein Ergebnis entspringt dieser wunderbaren Diskussion wohl nicht mehr!
> 
> ...




 ja so schauts aus


----------



## Gummischuh (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



> - Moderator ist quasi die Steigerung des Karpfenanglers (ein Geschöpf  des Teufels)



Hieß ursprünglich ja auch "Mörderator"


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein. Es gibt faktisch kein Argument gegen das biwakieren am Wasser, außer eben dem teilweisen Verbot des wilden campens.
> 
> Alles andere ist an den Haaren herbeigezogener Unsinn, nur um einer - warum auch immer - unliebsamen Gruppe eins auszuwischen.
> 
> ...


 


@ Ralle,#h

das sehe ich etwas anders.Aber wird wohl nichts bringen,
auf dieser Ebene weiter zu machen.Wir können es aber gerne
bei der nächsten angebrannten Erbsensuppe am Rhein weiter
diskutieren.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Hieß ursprünglich ja auch "Mörderator"



Ich weiß aus verlässlicher Quelle, dass Möderatoren kleine Kinder essen! Nichts C&R!

Oh, nein ich hab das böse Wort gesagt!


----------



## gründler (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> - Stipper haben lange Stangen, können angeln wie die Weltmeister und saufen deshalb schon vorm Wettkampf


 
Ja meine Frau hat sich noch nicht beschwert

Aber vorm Wettkampf saufen,ich geb net bis zu 500€ für nen Weekend aus um mir dann vorm Wettkampf einen zu saufen und nix zu peilen.

Aber lange Stangen haben wir Stipper alle,darum lieben uns auch die frauen so ^^ #6


Können Bootsnachtangler ihre Ruten auch unaufbesichtigt lassen,ist es erlaubt sich ein Schirm Zelt...übers Boot zu packen,oder gilt das als Wiildes Wassercampen ^^. 

lg




































Net vergessen die Ironie zu erkennen,sonst muss Andal wieder Nachhilfe geben ^^


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja meine Frau hat sich noch nicht beschwert
> 
> Aber vorm Wettkampf saufen,ich geb net bis zu 500€ für nen Weekend aus um mir dann vorm Wettkampf einen zu saufen und nix zu peilen.
> 
> ...




Ich weiß, diese Benachteiligung der Natur versuchen wir Karpfenangler mit schlaf, saufen und viel Futter auszugleichen  |pftroest: . Aber mit den Fliegenfischern könnt ihr auch nicht mithalten|bigeyes Die haben zwar keine langen Stangen, aber können diese schwingen wie die Pornostars!


----------



## gründler (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, diese Benachteiligung der Natur versuchen wir Karpfenangler mit schlaf, saufen und viel Futter auszugleichen |pftroest: . Aber mit den Fliegenfischern könnt ihr auch nicht mithalten|bigeyes Die haben zwar keine langen Stangen, aber können diese schwingen wie die Pornostars!


 
Soviel Futter wie ich pro Saison verballer brauchst Du niemals an Boilies,versprochen.

Nur so zur Info ich habe nix gegen Camp'ende Pennende Angler und nix gegen Hardcore Carper und Stipper und .........,und das als Fischereiaufseher es gibt sogar noch wunder in Deutschland ^^ Und auch gegen Bier und Grill hab ich nix,solange alles wieder mitkommt sich jeder einigermassen benimmt ist alles ok,

Wie es in Wald reinschallt........

lg


----------



## WK1956 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> - aber die Fliegenfischer, die können Leute, die können!! Saufen und schlafen nicht (generell nie!), riechen immer nach Rosen und Narzissen, fangen zwar nichts, aber bekommen die geilsten Torten!


 

so eine Frechheit, ich fange immer!

aber ansonsten stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



gründler schrieb:


> Soviel Futter wie ich pro Saison verballer brauchst Du niemals an Boilies,versprochen.lg



Dann muss ich aber nochmal nachfragen, du hast sicher ne lange Stange? Oder flunkerst du gerade?

@ WK1956:

Ich wusste zwar, dass ihr makellos seid, habe aber gehofft, dass ihr euch nicht zum Fussvolk traut. Dann hätte es keiner gemerkt...


----------



## gründler (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich aber nochmal nachfragen, du hast sicher ne lange Stange? Oder flunkerst du gerade?


 
Ne ich flunker nie ^^ bin seit ca.30Jahren Stipper mit Herz und Seele und das auch Mannschaftstechnisch und net nur auf Vereinsniveu mit Klapstuhl und Box,sondern viel unterwegs auf Veranstaltungen die es da so überall gibt,mit ner langen Stange und sogar mit Gummi drin,schlafen kann ich aber net dabei ^^.Ich fange sogar Carps mit ner Stange,große Carps bis 20Pfd auf 1-2 Maden aber auch dabei kann ich net schlafen

Ok schluß mit blödsinn,gucke fußball  

lg


----------



## matze1412 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Ich schlafe auch immer nachts beim Angeln. Bei jedem Biss bin schlagartig wach. Man kann sein Schlafverhalten dahingehend trainieren, dass man bei einem Piepen oder ähnlichem wach wird, nach enr Zeit hat man sich dran gewöhnt.


----------



## WK1956 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich aber nochmal nachfragen, du hast sicher ne lange Stange? Oder flunkerst du gerade?
> 
> @ WK1956:
> 
> Ich wusste zwar, dass ihr makellos seid, habe aber gehofft, dass ihr euch nicht zum Fussvolk traut. Dann hätte es keiner gemerkt...


 
ach weist du, ich bin kein so elitärer Fliegenfischer, erkennt man daran das ich noch mit DT-Schnur fische und dann gehe ich auch noch fremd und fische auch auf Hecht, Zander und auf Karpfen und das nicht mit der Fliege, jedenfalls manchmal.
Achja, Feedern und Matchfischen gehe ich auch und beim Karpfenfischen bleibe ich auch mal über Nacht, und, aber nicht weitersagen, da fische ich mit der Selbsthakmethode und Bolies.


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



WK1956 schrieb:


> ach weist du, ich bin kein so elitärer Fliegenfischer, erkennt man daran das ich noch mit DT-Schnur fische und dann gehe ich auch noch fremd und fische auch auf Hecht, Zander und auf Karpfen und das nicht mit der Fliege, jedenfalls manchmal.
> Achja, Feedern und Matchfischen gehe ich auch und beim Karpfenfischen bleibe ich auch mal über Nacht, und, aber nicht weitersagen, da fische ich mit der Selbsthakmethode und Bolies.



Ach, ich verrats keinem, wir sind doch unter uns! Ich fröne auch von Zeit zu Zeit anderen Fischarten. Seit letztem Jahr sogar hier und da mit der Fliegenrute, wobei ich zugeben muss, es schläft sich nicht so gut beim fliegenfischen! Ich arbeite aber dran


----------



## WK1956 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Ach, ich verrats keinem, wir sind doch unter uns! Ich fröne auch von Zeit zu Zeit anderen Fischarten. Seit letztem Jahr sogar hier und da mit der Fliegenrute, wobei ich zugeben muss, es schläft sich nicht so gut beim fliegenfischen! Ich arbeite aber dran


 
also wenn du da mal weiterkommst, ich meine beim Schlafen wärend des Fliegenfischen, dann verrate mir wies geht, das wär mal was.


----------



## snorreausflake (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



matze1412 schrieb:


> Man kann sein Schlafverhalten dahingehend trainieren, dass man bei einem Piepen oder ähnlichem wach wird, nach enr Zeit hat man sich dran gewöhnt.


Machen zig Millionen Menschen täglich auf der ganzen Welt, das piepen oder ähnliches nennt sich halt Wecker, aber daran gewöhnen tut sich keiner zu 100%

Sorrymusste sein:vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Algon schrieb:


> Quatsch, und ich empfinde das als Unterstellung.
> 
> MfG Algon




Es geht nicht drum was Du empfindest, sondern was Du an stichhaltigen Argumenten bringst.

Das war in Deinen bisherigen Beiträgen in dieser Diskussion gleich Null. In so fern passt meine Beschreibung.

Du kannst das aber gerne nachholen und mal ein Argument bringen.


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht drum was Du empfindest, sondern was Du an stichhaltigen Argumenten bringst.
> 
> Das war in Deinen bisherigen Beiträgen in dieser Diskussion gleich Null. In so fern passt meine Beschreibung.
> 
> Du kannst das aber gerne nachholen und mal ein Argument bringen.


 
Die Argumente die MICH davon abhalten im Schlaf zu angeln habe ich mehrmals gebracht. Evtl. einfach nochmal nachlesen.

MfG
Algon


----------



## hulkhomer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> So eine Dumme Aussage hab ich ja noch nie gelesen. Weißt du überhaupt, warum die Selbsthakmontage in gebrauch kommt? Damit der Fisch den Haken nicht schluckt und ein Zurücksetzen des Fisches gewährleistet werden kann!
> 
> Man man man,0 Ahnung und müssen groß rumprallen, wovon sie 0 Plan haben...Setz dich erstmal mit der Materie auseinander und red dann weiter hier.



Jetzt bleib mal locker. Ich bin weder auf- weg- noch irgendwo dagegen geprallt. Und geprahlt hab ich auch nicht. Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass aus meiner Sicht diese Diskussion fruchtlos ist und wählte daher als Stilmittel das der Ironie für einen (darüber ließe sich natürlich wieder trefflich streiten) witzigen Beitrag. 

Da ebendiese Ironie anscheinend volle Möhre an dir vorbeigeflitzt ist hier also nochmal (wobei ich das schon einige Posts später geschrieben habe): Von mir aus können Karpfenjäger 4 Wochen am See campieren, sofern dieser nicht in diesem Intervall komplett zugespannt ist. 

Was ich mir ankreiden lasse, ist der sparsame Einsatz von Smilies in dem von dir monierten Post. Das werde ich ändern, versprochen.

Wobei die Idee mit der SMS vom Pieper vielleicht gar nicht schlecht ist... Dann verliert man wenigstens nicht den Überblick bei zahlreichen Runs. :vik::q|bla::m:g


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Algon schrieb:


> Die Argumente die MICH davon abhalten im Schlaf zu angeln habe ich mehrmals gebracht. Evtl. einfach nochmal nachlesen.
> 
> MfG
> Algon


 
In 11 Beiträgen hier hat du dich einmal in Sachen Schlaf geäußert. Begründet wurde es Fisch verrecken und Tackleverlust.

Wo denn nun bitte mehrmals und wo ist das pausible Argument?


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wo denn nun bitte mehrmals und wo ist das pausible Argument?


 


Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> angeln, ist für mich, wenn ich *bewusst* am Wasser sitze und Fische fangen möchte.


 


			
				Algon schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder der einen Wecker zuhause hat weiß das man den im Schlaf auch mal überhören kann.


 

"*Ich* kann im Schlaf nichts beaufsichtigen"
Respekt vor Dem der das, reinen Gewissens, behaupten kann!

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleie! (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Ich kann es reinen Gewissens behaupten. Beaufsichtigt werden die Ruten, zwar mit technischen Hilfmitteln, aber die tun genau das selbe als mein Auge, sogar noch viel empfindlicher.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Algon schrieb:


> "*Ich* kann im Schlaf nichts beaufsichtigen"
> Respekt vor Dem der das, reinen Gewissens, behaupten kann!
> 
> MfG Algon



Dann ist es auch verantwortungsvoll, wenn *Du* nicht am Wasser schläfst.

Ich, und wohl auch die meißten anderen Angler können das in ausreichendem Maß. Den von Dir dafür ausgelobten Respekt lässt Du allerdings vermissen.


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich, und wohl auch die meißten anderen Angler können das in ausreichendem Maß.


und dann wird rumgeheult wenn das Tackle geklaut wurde.:q

MfG Algon


----------



## chivas (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

hab auch noch senf übrig ^^

beim letzten "campen" - wir waren zu dritt - haben wir auch alle mann  nachts gepennt - mehr oder weniger.

bei jedem pieps entstand die schweigende diskussion, wer denn wirklich  von uns aufsteht. meistens waren 3 ruten mit hartmais und festblei und 3  ruten mit wurm/köfi im wasser. nach den ersten 5 nächten hatten wir die  erkenntnis, dass jeder pieps auf wurm/köfi nur damit endete, dass  entweder der wurm einfach nur abgenabbert war oder der köfi ausgenagt.  ich selber habe dann meistens meine ruten im wasser gelassen mit der  guten hoffnung, dass der haken eh leer ist ^^.

naja... schließlich habe ich jedenfalls 2 bisse auf ner karpfenrute  reingeleiert, den "carp-hunter" hat das gepiepe seiner teuren  funk-bißanzeiger in keinster weise im schlaf gestört (das waren auch die  einzigen piepser über nacht...).

nach der letzten nacht hatten wir dann auf den wurmruten 2 tote  mini-welse hängen. die haben sich leider in keinster weise "gemeldet" -  in wachem zustand und bei regelmäßiger köderkontrolle wäre das natürlich  nicht passiert.

es gibt also sehr wohl gute argumente gegen das pennen beim angeln -  allerdings, auf der fahrt zu dem langen ansitz hab ich zu einem der  kollegen gesagt - weil wildes campieren verboten sind, hängen wir halt  nebenher unsere angeln ins wasser xD

ich persönlich "wohne" recht gern am wasser - mit zelt, grill, kocher  und was auch immer. ich persönlich "schaffe" es nicht immer, mich sofort  aus dem "bett" zu quälen - deshalb gehe ich normalerweise über nacht  nie allein (huhu jensi ) ich  persönlich liebe "wildes campen" - am meisten am wasser. und ich hätte  dabei nichtmal ein problem damit, über nacht die ruten aus dem wasser zu  nehmen.

ende vom lied - jeder muß das für sich selbst entscheiden (dürfen) - so  einigen anglern sollte man die angel wegnehmen unabhängig davon, ob sie  am wasser schlafen oder nicht (ich denke da an die zanderangler, die  jeden untermaßigen grundsätzlich abschneiden, weil das eben schneller  geht, als den haken zu lösen oder den aalangler, der seine fische lebend  in den tiefkühler wirft, weil dann das ausnehmen leichter geht :/ ...)



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,#h
> 
> ist was schlimmes passiert? Habe dich bis soeben immer als
> sachlichen Menschen eingeschätzt.:m
> ...



dankesehr #6 - das hätte ich mal schreiben sollen 



Algon schrieb:


> und dann wird rumgeheult wenn das Tackle geklaut  wurde.:q
> 
> MfG Algon



ursprünglich ging es doch wohl um das thema, wie sich das (waidgerechte)  angeln mit dem schlafen verträgt? |kopfkrat

(jaja... in wachem zustand wurde noch nie jemand beklaut^^ - und DAS ist erst recht jedem sein bier - an meinem hund traut sich jedenfalls keiner vorbei, auch wenn der nur spielen will *psst*)


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Algon schrieb:


> "*Ich* kann im Schlaf nichts beaufsichtigen"



bin ganz Deiner Meinung!!!


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

So wieder da vom fischen ist ja einiges geschrieben worden.
Sinnvolle Argumente gegen das schlafen beim fischen habe ich aber immer noch nicht gefunden.Einige sind aber auch so in ihrer Meinung festgefahren wenn man es überhaupt Meinung nennen kann.Aus den Finger gezogene Kritik und Vorurteile trifft es eher schade eigentlich.Frage mich woher das kommt.Ausser Neid,Intolleranz oder totale Unwissenheit über diese Angelmethode fällt mir einfach nichts ein sagt doch mal wieso ihr so denkt das muss doch Gründe haben oder sind es doch meine oben genannten#c?Sinnvolle Argumente sehe ich zumindest keine und das die Karpfenangler hier diejenigen sind die stänkern und nicht sachlich diskutieren ist doch ein Witz oder:q bisher habe ich von uns nur sinnvolle und logische Argumente gelesen wär schon wenn es von der anderen Seite auch so wär.Ihr solltet mal mit einem Karpfenangler zum fischen gehen ich denke danach würdet ihr gleich ganz anders denken und merken das es auch einfach nur Angler sind die halt eine andere Angelmethode anwenden.
Aber ich denke man wird einfach auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen und eine normale Diskussion führen können.


----------



## chivas (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> bisher habe ich von uns ... von der anderen Seite



hm... ich dachte, hier diskutieren angler mit anglern. aber wenn das nicht so ist... okay ^^


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



chivas schrieb:


> hab auch noch senf übrig ^^
> 
> beim letzten "campen" - wir waren zu dritt - haben wir auch alle mann   nachts gepennt - mehr oder weniger.
> 
> ...


Es geht hier um die Fischerei mit Festblei auf Karpfen der macht sich schon bemerkbar da sei dir mal sicher und schlucken ist mit Festblei auch nicht möglich von Wurm oder so war hier nie die Rede.Und wenn bei euch niemand aufstehen will seit ihr doch daran schuld aber deshalb nun gegen das schlafen zu sein ist doch total schwachsinnig.Die beste Methode und Technik bringt nichts wenn die Angler kein Pflichtbewusstsein haben und es nicht für nötig halten bei einem Biss aufzustehen#q.Wenn ich sowas schon lese man man.


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



chivas schrieb:


> hm... ich dachte, hier diskutieren angler mit anglern. aber wenn das nicht so ist... okay ^^


Ach lassen wir es du verstehst ja nichtmal worum es hier geht wenn ich dein Posting so lese.So bin raus hat eh kein Sinn verschwendete Zeit kann ich auch mit meiner Freundin über angeln reden:q.


----------



## hulkhomer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

"Wir" und "Ihr" ist völlig normal:

Sozialpsychologie

Ach ja, wieder fast vergessen:


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



chivas schrieb:


> ursprünglich ging es doch wohl um das thema, wie sich das (waidgerechte) angeln mit dem schlafen verträgt? |kopfkrat


 
Nö, 
*"Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht"*


MfG Algon


----------



## chivas (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> Und wenn bei euch niemand aufstehen will seit ihr doch daran schuld aber deshalb nun gegen das schlafen zu sein ist doch total schwachsinnig.Die beste Methode und Technik bringt nichts wenn die Angler kein Pflichtbewusstsein haben und es nicht für nötig halten bei einem Biss aufzustehen#q.Wenn ich sowas schon lese man man.



ich hab geschrieben, dass ich gegen das schlafen bin? oha... wo denn?

es geht auch nicht um pflichtbewußtsein oder um´s "für nötig halten" - der kollege ist schlicht nicht aufgewacht! aber das ist sicherlich der einzige mensch auf der welt (zumindest unter uns anglern), der im tiefschlaf nen wecker überhört. selber man man ^^


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

so ich haue jetzt noch ein paar Angeln in den See und gehe schlafen.

Gute Nacht 
Algon


----------



## jörg81 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

mittlerweile geht es hier doch weniger ums schlafen oder nicht schlafen vielmehr um "karpfenangler sind die besten"|kopfkrat so kommt es MIR zumindest vor wenn ich immer lese: keine ahnung,neid,WIR karpfenangler usw#d
kann mich da gerne nochmal wiederholen:mir ist es egal ob geschlafen wird oder nicht ! für mich kommt es nicht in frage da ich (im moment zumindest) höchstens 1 nacht/abend angel ABER selbst ich der kein problem damit hat kommt teilweise nicht drum rum den eindruck zu bekommen das der eine oder andere karpfenangler sich einfach für was besseres hält weil er mehr geld ausgiebt,mehr zeit investiert(anfüttern usw),paar tage am wasser ist und dementsprechend viell auch fängt.

wird langsam echt bisschen albern,thema beendet für mich:vik:


----------



## Schleie! (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Wer bei einem Biss einfach zu faul ist aufzustehn, der ist einfach selber Schuld. Da kann ich die meinung mancher Gegner des Schlafens beim Angeln verstehen. Das ist dem Fisch gegenüber echt nicht fair.

Ich steh jedenfalls beim ersten Piepser im Zelt, und hätte das ne Holzdecke hätte ich wohl schon viele Beulen am Kopf gehabt


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



chivas schrieb:


> ich hab geschrieben, dass ich gegen das schlafen bin? oha... wo denn?
> 
> es geht auch nicht um pflichtbewußtsein oder um´s "für nötig halten" - der kollege ist schlicht nicht aufgewacht! aber das ist sicherlich der einzige mensch auf der welt (zumindest unter uns anglern), der im tiefschlaf nen wecker überhört. selber man man ^^


Du sagst das ihr zu 3. unterwegs wart und ihr euch bei einem Biss nicht einigen konntet wer nun aufsteht.Dann erzählst du hier von toten Welsen an Wurmruten obwohl es hier um das Karpfenfischen mit Festblei geht.Dann meinst du das es also wohl doch Argumente gegen das schlafen gibt also bist du ja wohl doch dagegen wieso zählst du sons diese beiden Argumente auf die übrigends total schwachsinnig sind?Wie gesagt die beste Technik bringt nichts wenn der Angler es nichtmal für nötig hält bei einem Biss zu seinen Ruten zu gehen.Was seit ihr bitte für Angler streitet euch quasi wer nun zu den Ruten geht wenn der Pieper alarm schlägt.Wenn meine Bissanzeiger nur einen einzelnen Pieps macht kannst du dir sicher sein das ich wie eine 1 im Schlafsack stehe und direkt bei den Ruten bin egal wie müde ich bin ich bin sofort wach.Aber gibt wohl solche und solche Angler aber verstehen worum es geht tust du anscheinend nicht wirklich.


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



jörg81 schrieb:


> mittlerweile geht es hier doch weniger ums schlafen oder nicht schlafen vielmehr um "karpfenangler sind die besten"|kopfkrat so kommt es MIR zumindest vor wenn ich immer lese: keine ahnung,neid,WIR karpfenangler usw#d


Ja was soll man sons davon halten?Argumente habt ihr ja keine also ist es doch naheliegend das es aus diesen Gründen zu solchen Vorurteilen und Kritik kommt.


----------



## hulkhomer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> Ja was soll man sons davon halten?Argumente habt ihr ja keine also ist es doch naheliegend das es aus diesen Gründen zu solchen Vorurteilen und Kritik kommt.



Ich zähle zwar jetzt nicht zu "IHR", jedoch haben "DIE" schon ein Argument. Nämlich, dass es fast überall verboten ist, wild zu campen. Exakt darauf bezogen habt "IHR" nämlich noch nichts gesagt. Und auch was die "Beaufsichtigung der Ruten zu jeder Zeit" angeht, besteht wohl noch gerichtlicher Klärungsbedarf was die elektronische Überwachung angeht. Das können also "DIE" auch noch als Argument anführen.


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Ich zähle zwar jetzt nicht zu "IHR", jedoch haben "DIE" schon ein Argument. Nämlich, dass es fast überall verboten ist, wild zu campen. Exakt darauf bezogen habt "IHR" nämlich noch nichts gesagt. Und auch was die "Beaufsichtigung der Ruten zu jeder Zeit" angeht, besteht wohl noch gerichtlicher Klärungsbedarf was die elektronische Überwachung angeht. Das können also "DIE" auch noch als Argument anführen.


Also bei uns steht nirgends was davon das es verboten ist wenn gibt es nur Nachtangelverbot an den meisten Seen.Und an vielen Seen ist es erlaubt solange kein Boden im Zelt ist dann ist es nämlich nichts anderes wie ein Schirm mit Überwurf.Und das Elektronische Bissanzeiger nicht als beaufsichtigen zählen steht bei uns auch nirgends lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.Scheint aber wohl überall unterschiedlich zu sein.Ob nun verboten oder nicht darum ging es aber auch nicht sondern ob es sinnvolle Gründe dagegen gibt also eher auf die Waidgerechtigkeit(schreibt man das so?:q) bezogen und da kahmen halt noch keine wirklichen Argumente die dagegen sprechen.


----------



## carphunter xd (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Ich penne immer


----------



## snorreausflake (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> Argumente habt ihr ja keine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> fantazia schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Argumente habt ihr ja keine
> ...


----------



## beton0815 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> Du sagst das ihr zu 3. unterwegs wart und ihr euch bei einem Biss nicht einigen konntet wer nun aufsteht.Dann erzählst du hier von toten Welsen an Wurmruten obwohl es hier um das Karpfenfischen mit Festblei geht.Dann meinst du das es also wohl doch Argumente gegen das schlafen gibt also bist du ja wohl doch dagegen wieso zählst du sons diese beiden Argumente auf die übrigends total schwachsinnig sind?Wie gesagt die beste Technik bringt nichts wenn der Angler es nichtmal für nötig hält bei einem Biss zu seinen Ruten zu gehen.Was seit ihr bitte für Angler streitet euch quasi wer nun zu den Ruten geht wenn der Pieper alarm schlägt.Wenn meine Bissanzeiger nur einen einzelnen Pieps macht kannst du dir sicher sein das ich wie eine 1 im Schlafsack stehe
> 
> .......
> Geht mir ähnlich, nur mit dem Unterschied, wenn es bei mir Pieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep macht, ich immer wieder diese panikänlichen Anfälle bekomme und erstmal mitsamt Schlafsack, total verdreht den langen Weg im Zelt liege. :vik:
> ...


----------



## Algon (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Als Argument dafür reicht vollkommen aus " weils Spass macht ".


na, das ist doch mal ein Argument!#6
Gegenargument: weil es keinen Spaß macht!




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist mehr als bedenklich, dass wir Angler untereinander stets Verbote für Methoden fordern, nur weil man sie selbst nicht anwendet.


Wieso fordern, bei uns ist es  schon Verboten, zu recht wie ich finde!!!!

MfG Algon


----------



## Dek (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Mal ganz ehrlich leute wer am wasser schlafen will soll dort schlafen.
Aber dieses gelaber das die und die angler besser sind als die ist doch egal wir stehen doch auch nicht alle auf die gleiche frau oder das gleiche auto (und das ist auch gut so).

Überlegt mal wir wären alle karpfenspezis dann würde ja an jedem see zelt an zelt stehen (lustiges bild).

Warum angelt nicht jeder so wie er will wenn man von sich selber sagen kann das man von dem piepen wach wird dann kann man doch schlafen, und wer davon nicht wach wird (so wie ich) der sollte es halt sein lassen aber diese diskussion wird nichts bringen.

Das kommt mir hier alles so vor wie Opel gegen Vw ^^

Ich hab euch alle lieb egal auf was ihr angelt :m:m:m


----------



## chivas (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> Dann meinst du das es also wohl doch Argumente gegen das schlafen gibt also bist du ja wohl doch dagegen wieso zählst du sons diese beiden Argumente auf die übrigends total schwachsinnig sind?Wie gesagt die beste Technik bringt nichts wenn der Angler es nichtmal für nötig hält bei einem Biss zu seinen Ruten zu gehen.



genau. ich bin gegen alles, wogegen es auch zumindest ein argument gibt. vor allem gegen eis, schnelle autos und zigaretten! wenn du alles, was du nicht verstehst und offensichtlich noch nicht mal richtig gelesen hast, als schwachsinnig bezeichnest, dann laß ich mir das doch gern gefallen ^^


ich wiederhol aber extra nochmal für dich: es ging nicht um´s "nötig halten", sondern allein darum, dass ich in mehreren situationen und bei ganz verschiedenen anglern beobachtet habe, dass die schlicht nicht aufgewacht sind!
in einem fall hing der karpfen am morgen im gebüsch fest - was meinste, wer ins wasser gestiegen ist? der supidupi-karpfenangler???

im übrigen ist es ja wohl kaum bestreitbar, dass ein aufwachen in der tiefschlafphase alles andere als einfach ist und zum anderen wird keiner ernsthaft bestreiten können, dass er nach einem mehrtägigen ansitz, wo er jede nacht aus dem schlaf gepiept wird, noch immer genauso fix aus der koje kommt wie in der ersten nacht.

aber für karpfenangler gelten biologische "einschränkungen" wohl nicht.
ich gehöre (zum glück) nicht zu dieser angelelite, die sicherlich nur durch genetische auswahl in einem langen zuchtprogramm entwickelt wurde xD - von daher tut´s mir wirklich leid, mich erdreistet zu haben, hier etwas zu schreiben 



fantazia schrieb:


> Finde es nur schade das selbst unter uns Anglern  immer gleich alle über einen Kamm geschert werden und alle Vorurteile  ausgepackt werden.Wenn wir nicht zusammenhalten wer dann?



...


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Hi Chivas,

Was bringt es wegen dem Fehlverhalten einiger weniger gleich eine ganze "Gilde" zuverteufeln?

Da ja immer gerne mit Vergleiche gearbeitet wird:
Ich habe im laufe der Jahre schon diverse Sauforgien an Gewässern mit erleben dürfen .Von daher wäre ich für ein generelles Alkoholverbot beim angeln.
Was glaubt du was los wäre , würde ich oder jemand anderes mit dieser Forderung kommen ...


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Algon schrieb:


> Wieso fordern, bei uns ist es schon Verboten, zu recht wie ich finde!!!!


Aha , und logischerweise müßte es dann überall verboten sein.


----------



## Algon (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Aha , und logischerweise müßte es dann überall verboten sein.


juppp, weil es in meinen Augen Sinn macht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

@Algon,

Dann betreibst du eine Angelart die ohne Nachtangelei auskommt??
 Bzw. .......... du bist nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum am Gewässer und angelst??


----------



## Boedchen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Algon schrieb:


> juppp, weil es in meinen Augen Sinn macht.
> 
> MfG Algon



Wie ich schon schrieb : Jedem das seine , und wenn ich weis das ich z.bsp. bei euch nicht Übernachten koennte am See/Fluss ect. dann fahre ich halt wo anders hin 
Denn wie schon sooo viele geschrieben haben : einen LOGISCHEN Grund für dagegen giebt es nicht. Ob nun Karpfen , Aal oder sonst was.
Und um es mal auf die spitze zu treiben: Wer 3-4stunden anfahrt in kauf nimmt , angelt und übermüdet abreist dadurch andere gefärdet gehoert in meinen augen SOFORT der Schein abgenommen. Wohl dem der ein wehnig schläft und auf dem heimweg noch weis was er macht.


----------



## Torsten (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Ich bin auch der Meinung,für die, die sich nicht am Wasser benehmen können, den Angelschein sofort zu entziehen. 

MfG


----------



## daci7 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Tja, jedem das Seine würd ich sagen.

Wenn jemand garantieren kann, dass er bei einem Biss schnell an den Ruten ist, warum soll er denn nicht schlafen? oder Essen, oder Kochen, oder Musik hören oder Telefonieren, oder Schwimmen oder von mir aus Kopfstand machen. Mir doch egal.

Ich fänd das zwar ganz schön langweilig, wenn ich am Wasser bin will ich Angeln, aber das heißt ja nicht das jeder so denken muss  Aber zum Schlafen geh ich nicht ans Wasser :q
Wenn ich über Nacht bleibe wird Kaffee eingepackt und durchgemacht, Morgens oder eben Mittags dann ab ins Bettchen 

Schlagt euch nicht die Köppe ein. Es gibt schlimmeres als schlafende Angler. Zum Beispiel diese die einfach nicht den Mund halten können oder die die nur zum Saufen ans Wasser kommen, oder die die ihren Müll im/am Gewässer verteilen oder die die unbedingt den ganzen See abspannen müssen obwohl man ja einfach an die andere Seite laufen önnte ... die Liste kann beliebig weiter geführt werden.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



> Wenn ich über Nacht bleibe wird Kaffee eingepackt und durchgemacht, Morgens oder eben Mittags dann ab ins Bettchen


David , das ist ja nicht mal DAS Problem - dieses eine Nacht.Wird ja von vielen Angler so gemacht. Ich wär schon viel zu faul für eine Nacht das ganze Geraffel zum Teich zu schleppen......... 
Nur was tun wenn der Ansitz über mehrere Tage / Nächte geht.??


----------



## Torsten (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Ich habe es zum Beispiel erlebt am Rhein, das dort gezeltet wird,Lagerfeuer, saufen, Müll, und sogar die Wege zu geschi.....waren sauerei man mußte noch aufpassen das man nicht in solch eine Tretmiene latscht da könnte ich :v

MfG


----------



## chivas (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Chivas,
> 
> Was bringt es wegen dem Fehlverhalten einiger weniger gleich eine ganze "Gilde" zuverteufeln?



hab ich das??? ich habe lediglich konkrete beispiele genannt... kann genauso auch konkrete gegensätzliche beispiele nennen. ich meine eben gerade, dass es NICHT angeht, alle über einen kamm undso...
genauso wenig, wie EIN karpfenangler behaupten sollte, dass ALLE vertreter dieser gattung etwas ganz besonderes sind... (wobei man besonders in diesem falle ja auch verschieden interpretieren kann^^).

im übrigen sollte man doch gelegentlich das thema "angeln" bzw. "angler" mit den problematiken von verschiedenen verhaltensweisen wie lagerfeuer, sauferei, tretminen etc. auseinanderhalten. das eine hat mit dem anderen doch nicht wirklich etwas zu tun... z.b. ist bei uns an nem ehem. tagebau ("badesee") der halbe parkplatz mit müll zugeschmissen, obwohl dort noch nicht einer angeln war...


----------



## Sofafischer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Mahlzeit,
*Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht?*

Ich sage nein es wird nicht gepennt. 
Fischen und Angeln sind 2 verschiedene wörter.
Wenn man Fischen geht kann man die Ruten doch garnicht allein lassen. Da fehlt doch der Anschlag. 

Sicher es gibt Methoden ohne Anschlag. Zum Angeln sicher ok aber dann macht das Fischen keinen Spass. (jedem das seine)

Allerdings gibt es auch Fische gerade den Aal wo man auch mal EIN Auge zumachen kann.

Trotzdem Sollte jeder es selbst entscheiden Wie er Angelt laut gesetz soll man die Ruten nicht unbeaufsichtigt lassen. Das finde ich schon ok so denn es kann nicht sein das man zb zum mittag fährt und die Angeln im Wasser lässt. Es ist aber gut das wir uns nicht im Umkreis von zb 5m um den Ruten aufhallten müssen. Das wäre ja schrecklich wenn man nichtmal zum Auto gehen könnte oder zum Kolegen der 20m weiter sitzt.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Mahlzeit,

gerade das Fehlverhalten wird doch immer als Grundlage für Verbote / Einschränkungen genommen. Wo bleiben die anderen , die objektiven Gründe?

Heutzutage sind elek. Helferlein in der Lage die Angeln zu überwachen.Wenn ich dann noch dazu meine eingene Handlungsweise fachlich richtig durchziehe besteht keine Gefahr das der Fisch Schaden nimmt.
Was also kann es fachlich , sachlich und objektiv unwiederlegbar an Gründen geben die gegen das Schlafen sprechen?


----------



## Boedchen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> gerade das Fehlverhalten wird doch immer als Grundlage für Verbote / Einschränkungen genommen. Wo bleiben die anderen , die objektiven Gründe?
> 
> ...



Tja, danach suche ich allerdings auch die ganze Zeit.
Ausser : Da liegt müll, da wird gesc..sen, WENN WENN WENN kommt i. wie nüx. 
Ergo: Im Zweifelsfalle FÜR den Angeklagten , also soll doch jeder entscheiden


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Algon,
> 
> Dann betreibst du eine Angelart die ohne Nachtangelei auskommt??
> Bzw. .......... du bist nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum am Gewässer und angelst??


 
Algon, 
Haste diese Fragen übersehen??


----------



## Algon (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Algon,
> Haste diese Fragen übersehen??


Du, ich muß nebenbei noch arbeiten.

"Dann betreibst du eine Angelart die ohne Nachtangelei auskommt??"

Nein, ich angele auch in der Nacht, ohne zu schlafen

"Bzw. .......... du bist nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum am Gewässer und angelst??"

Stimmt, mehrer Tage sind es nie, dann würde ich die Angeln aber rausnehmen und am Tage schlafen, oder abwechselnd. Wie gesagt, im schlafe ich NIX beaufschitigen kann....

MfG Algon


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

@Algon ,

Ok ich hab grade Urlaub , da hab ich an sowas nichtiges wie Arbeit nicht gedacht - Sorry.....

Du kannst deine Angeln nicht beaufsichtigen? ...... Ok. ......

Bist du keine Freund von Bissanzeiger u. co. ?
Kein Vertrauen in diese Gerätschaften? 
Oder geht es dir rein um das Prinzip?


----------



## snorreausflake (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Was also kann es fachlich , sachlich und objektiv unwiederlegbar an Gründen geben die gegen das Schlafen sprechen?


Ich habe vorher schon gefragt welche Gründe denn für schalfen beim Angeln sprechen und die Antwort war von Ralle : Als Argument dafür reicht vollkommen aus " weils Spass macht ". 
Super fachlich, sachlich und objektiv#6|uhoh:

Von den einen vordern und selber keine Argumente liefern#6



Tschüß und weg


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Na na , der Spaßfaktor ist der Hauptgrund bei der Ausübung dieses Hobby's. Und Spaß machen auch die Tätigkeiten rund um dieses Hobby. Was ist nun an Spaß so schlimm?


----------



## Boedchen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Ich habe vorher schon gefragt welche Gründe denn für schalfen beim Angeln sprechen und die Antwort war von Ralle : Spaß!
> Super fachlich, sachlich und objektiv#6|uhoh:
> 
> Von den einen vordern und selber keine Argumente liefern#6
> ...



Och mönsch 
Dafür: Weite anreise , somit ein paar stunden erholung vor der rückfahrt ( Nicht jeder wohnt am Wasser )
Dafür: Ausgeruhtes gemüth was einen kühleren Kopf beim Drill beweist.
Dafür: Für z.bsp. auch am wo. end arbeitende die möglichkeit ihrem hobby trotz berufes nachzugehen.
Dafür: Der Tag gehoert dann nach abreise der Fam.
Dafür: Auch Gewässer koennen beangelt werden welche NICHT direkt vor der Haustür liegen.

Und was spricht dagegen????????


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Ich habe vorher schon gefragt welche Gründe denn für schalfen beim Angeln sprechen und die Antwort war von Ralle : Spaß!
> Super fachlich, sachlich und objektiv#6|uhoh:
> 
> Von den einen vordern und selber keine Argumente liefern#6
> ...



Hmm, ich weiß ja nicht wie die meißten das sehen, aber Spaß ist für mich der absolute Hauptgrund angeln zu gehen. 
Würd´s mir keinen Spass machen, bleib ich zu Hause.
In so fern ist es das stärkste Argument überhaupt.
Es sei denn, gewichtige Gründe sprechen dagegen.

Und die suche ich nach wie vor.


----------



## Algon (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Algon ,
> Bist du keine Freund von Bissanzeiger u. co. ?
> Kein Vertrauen in diese Gerätschaften?
> Oder geht es dir rein um das Prinzip?


ein Mischung aus allem.
Vor allen aber die Erfahrung das man so einen Piepser auch überhören kann.
Und ich im Schlaf schlafe ich.|kopfkrat


MfG Algon


----------



## fantazia (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Ich habe vorher schon gefragt welche Gründe denn für schalfen beim Angeln sprechen und die Antwort war von Ralle : Als Argument dafür reicht vollkommen aus " weils Spass macht ".
> Super fachlich, sachlich und objektiv#6|uhoh:
> 
> Von den einen vordern und selber keine Argumente liefern#6
> ...


Welche Gründe ganz einfach.Bei mehrtätigen Ansitzen geht es einfach  nicht ohne schlafen.Würde man die Ruten rausnehmen würde man die oft  beste Zeit keine Chance auf Fische haben.
Es ist dank Selbsthakmontage und Pieper ohne Nachteile möglich.
Jeder kann mal einpennen mit unserer Technik ist es dann trotzdem  gewährleistet das man den Biss mitbekommt was man bei anderen Techniken  nicht unbedingt behaupten kann.
Solle doch an Gründen reichen oder?


----------



## Algon (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich weiß ja nicht wie die meißten das sehen, aber Spaß ist für mich der absolute Hauptgrund angeln zu gehen.


Richtig, es ging aber nicht um dem Spaß beim angeln, sondern um dem "Spaß" im Schlaf zu angeln.

MfG Algon


----------



## fantazia (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Algon schrieb:


> ein Mischung aus allem.
> Vor allen aber die Erfahrung das man so einen Piepser auch überhören kann.
> Und ich im Schlaf schlafe ich.|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


Aha Erfahrung ich würde wetten du hast noch nie so gefischt und hast von der Angelmethode eigentlich keine Ahnung würde ich mein linkes Ei drauf verwetten.
Zuerst warn es die Pieper die ja plötzlich kaputt gehen könnten.Nun überhört man sie plötzlich geb doch einfach zu du bist dagegen hast aber eigentlich garkeine wirklichen Gründe dafür:q.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Algon schrieb:


> Vor allen aber die Erfahrung das man so einen Piepser auch überhören kann und ich im Schlaf schlafe


Ok ich hab nun nen leichten Schlaf. Ich werd vom Husten der Regenwürmer wach. Bin also in Sachen Überhören nicht der Standart.
Aber: 
Wenn die Bissanzeiger 0. Funkbox dich nicht wecken können bzw die es besteht die Gefahr als solche ........ ja dann taugen die Dinger nüscht. Dann werden Teile mit der entsprechenden Lautstärke benötigt(die gibt es . auch in der preisgünstigen Klasse )

Egal , letztendlich hast du deine Gründe. Und diese akzeptier ich.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Olli ! 
Langsam reicht's mit deinem Keine Ahnung Gefasel. 
Wenn du an einer ernsthaften und sachliche Diskussion interessiert bist dann lass dieses kleingeistige Geschreibsel!!


----------



## Algon (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> Aha Erfahrung ich würde wetten du hast noch nie so gefischt und hast von der Angelmethode eigentlich keine Ahnung würde ich mein linkes Ei drauf verwetten.


meine Herren, mit Deiner Ahnung hast Du es aber raus.
Ich habe schon Karpfen geangelt, auch mit "Selbsthakmethode", sooo schwer ist das ja nun auch nicht, ich kenne welche die machen das sogar im Schlaf.



fantazia schrieb:


> Zuerst warn es die Pieper die ja plötzlich kaputt gehen könnten.Nun überhört man sie plötzlich geb doch einfach zu du bist dagegen hast aber eigentlich garkeine wirklichen Gründe dafür:q.


Ist doch wurst, ob das Gerät defekt ist oder man es überhört, das Ergebniss ist das Gleiche.

MfG Algon


----------



## fantazia (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Ja bloss ist das doch kein Argument die Pieper könnten kaputt gehen.Wann passiert das bitte mal das sie in der Nacht plötztlich kaputt gehen wenn man sie und die Batts vorher gecheckt hat?Und wenn man von seinen Piepern nicht wach wird ok dann hast du recht dann sollte man nicht schlafen gehen.Aber ich denke der grossteil der Leute wird bei jedem einzelnen Pieper wie eine 1 im Zelt stehen und sofort bei den Ruten sein.


----------



## Algon (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> Und wenn man von seinen Piepern nicht wach wird ok dann hast du recht dann sollte man nicht schlafen gehen.Aber *ich denke* der grossteil der Leute wird bei jedem einzelnen Pieper wie eine 1 im Zelt stehen und sofort bei den Ruten sein.


siehst Du, Du denkst das, ich hingegen weiß das, das es etliche Leute gibt die Dinger überhören oder zu lange brauchen.
Sooo, ich habe MEINE persönlichen Gründe genannt, warum ich beim angeln nicht schlafe kann und möchte.

PS: Wenn Du andere Meinungen nicht akzeptieren kannst oder möchtest, dann stell doch bitte erst garkeine Fragen.


MfG Algon


----------



## chivas (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> Aha Erfahrung ich würde wetten du hast noch nie so gefischt und hast von der Angelmethode eigentlich keine Ahnung würde ich mein linkes Ei drauf verwetten.
> Zuerst warn es die Pieper die ja plötzlich kaputt gehen könnten.Nun überhört man sie plötzlich geb doch einfach zu du bist dagegen hast aber eigentlich garkeine wirklichen Gründe dafür:q.



hab dir doch genug beispiele genannt... aber muß man ja nicht akzeptieren^^

wenn du weiter so wettest, hast du bald gar keine eier mehr.

im übrigen darf auch algon beim angeln wach sein, wenn er es denn so möchte. sogar ohne jedweden grund dafür.

und du kannst pennen, ohne dass dich dafür hier jemand beschneidet.

so wie es aussieht, gehts dem te doch gar nicht um die eigentliche frage ^^


----------



## snorreausflake (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Och mönsch
> Dafür: Weite anreise , somit ein paar stunden erholung vor der rückfahrt ( Nicht jeder wohnt am Wasser )
> Dafür: Ausgeruhtes gemüth was einen kühleren Kopf beim Drill beweist.
> Dafür: Für z.bsp. auch am wo. end arbeitende die möglichkeit ihrem hobby trotz berufes nachzugehen.
> ...


Schau mal die Argumente hab ich vorher fachlich und sachlich wiederlegt



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Dann geb doch mal !mehrere! Argumente für´s schlafen beim angeln Nacht´s fängt man die Dicke? OK, ich fang Schleien hauptsächlich in der Schonzeit, deswegen geh ich aber nicht gezielt drauf.
> Manche haben lange Anfahrtswege und können dann keine Kurztrips machen. Auch OK, über Nacht die Ruten aus´m Wasser ist aber auch bei sowas kein Problem


 
Und wenn die Nacht do so effektiv ist, dann pennt Tagsüber und nehmt die Ruten aus´m Wasser und nachts könnt ihr dann zur besten Zeit hellwach bei euren Ruten sitzen#6

@ Ralle und Gunnar und alle anderen : natürlich macht mir angeln auch Spaß und ich gebe zu das ich auch ein Nickerchen mach 
Und Ralle, trotzdem war deine Begründung ja wohl der Witz, denn meine Frage lautete: was sind Argumente die für das schalfen beim angeln sprechen und deine Antwort war : Als Argument dafür reicht vollkommen aus " weils Spass macht ". 
Das heißt  für mich, es macht dir Spaß beim angeln zu schlafen|kopfkrat


----------



## vermesser (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Na was spricht denn wirklich dagegen: Daß ein Fisch sich festmacht oder mit dem Blei oder so im Schlepp loszieht und unter der "Faulheit" des Anglers leiden muss...so weit so gut...nun kommt es sicher auf das Gewässer und die Umstände an, aber machbar ist es durchaus...ich nehme nicht an, daß jemand das direkt am Hindernis versucht?

Warum ich es nicht mache? Weil ich keine Karpfen angel...! Und auf Aal, Zander oder beim Brandungsangeln wäre schlafen wohl sehr ungünstig...abgesehen davon gibts nichts Schöneres, als Nachts die Natur zu genießen...Waschbären, Biber, Fledermäuse...wer hat schließlich sonst die Chance, den Lauf eines Tages live mitzuerleben...

Das einzige, was meiner Meinung nach dagegen spricht, ist die absolute "Über-Technisierung" des Angelns...der Fisch hakt sich selbst, der Bissanzeiger funkt den Biss an das "Basislager" und der Angler leiert den Fisch ein, den er mit wochenlangen Futterkampagnen dressiert hat. Außer dem Auswerfen und einkurbeln ist da nix aktives mehr bei...letztlich kann ich mein Lager in ner halben Stunde errichten und dann das Wochenende über feiern, baden, grillen, lesen oder sonstwas. Wenn was beißt, Fisch raus, Angel rein...weiter lesen, schlafen oder keine Ahnung. Für mich (NUR FÜR MICH) ist das kein Angeln...ganz einfach...jede Finesse, jedes Naturerlebnis geht damit verloren.

Hab als Jugendlicher mal zwei- oder drei Jahre regelmäßig auf Karpfen gefischt, aber mir ist das schlicht zu langweilig. Es ist Campen, es ist Urlaub, aber kein Angeln in dem Sinne, wie ich das verstehe.

Hier treffen einfach zwei Sichtweisen aufeinander...und keine davon ist absolut richtig, denke ich jedenfalls.


----------



## fantazia (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Algon schrieb:


> siehst Du, Du denkst das, ich hingegen weiß das, das es etliche Leute gibt die Dinger überhören oder zu lange brauchen.
> Sooo, ich habe MEINE persönlichen Gründe genannt, warum ich beim angeln nicht schlafe kann und möchte.
> 
> PS: Wenn Du andere Meinungen nicht akzeptieren kannst oder möchtest, dann stell doch bitte erst garkeine Fragen.
> ...


Ja wie gesagt wer davon nicht wach wird sollte Nachts nicht pennen.Ich bin bei jedem Pieper sofort wach also kann ich es ohne Probleme tun mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen drehen uns eh nur noch im Kreis ich bin raus.


----------



## Torsten (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

mir ist schon schwindelig von im Kreis drehen |bla::q

MfG


----------



## stichling-hunter (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



vermesser schrieb:


> ...der Fisch hakt sich selbst, der Bissanzeiger funkt den Biss an das "Basislager" und der Angler leiert den Fisch ein, den er mit wochenlangen Futterkampagnen dressiert hat. Außer dem Auswerfen und einkurbeln ist da nix aktives mehr bei...Wenn was beißt, Fisch raus, Angel rein...weiter lesen, schlafen oder keine Ahnung. *Für mich (NUR FÜR MICH) ist das kein Angeln*...


Nicht nur für dich! 
Dass du mit deiner Meinung nicht allein da stehst, verdeutlicht auch dieser Thread bzw. Umfrage *Klick mich*


.


----------



## fünfkantmuschel (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Angeln ist nicht nur "fangen" von Fischen, daher Angele ich oder schlafe halt, damit meine ich nicht das einnicken auf der Kiepe sondern richtig auf eine Liege. Wenn ich mich hinlege will ich pennen und sonst nix. Fehlt bloß noch eine Angel die den Fischen den Angler-Satus anzeigt ( wacht/dößt/pennt/liegt).:q


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Na wunderbar,

*Es kann garnicht genug von denen geben denen Karpfenangeln nicht ihr Ding ist. Je mehr desto besser.!!!!!*

Nur warum tauchen regelmäßig diese Leute hier im Karpfenforum auf?? Ist doch alles nicht weiter interessant für die.
Ich hab es noch nicht erlebt das ein Kapfenangler im Raubfischforum deren Angelei diskreditiert hat. Aber umgekehrt??


----------



## vermesser (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Naja, wenn ich mit der Sicht nicht allein da steh...

Ich kenn auch Karpfenangler, die sich selbst und das Karpfenangeln nicht zu ernst nehmen, die gute Angler sind und genauso auf Räuber, Aal oder sonstwas fischen und auch was davon verstehen. Und mit denen kann man auch super zusammen mit- und nebeneinander angeln.

Aber grade die reinen Karpfenangler, die nichts anderes machen, erinnern mich immer etwas an Computerspielfreaks mit einem enorm beschränkten Horizont...und das mein ich noch nicht mal negativ, ich meine eher, daß sie sich selbst eines großen Teils dessen, was angeln ausmacht, berauben...alles was nicht Karpfen ist, ist Mist...und sei die Schleie, der Brassen oder auch mal ein Waller auf Boilie auch noch so kapital und außergewöhnlich...

Genausogut könnte man das professionalisieren...man nehme einen See mit großen Karpfen, baue Stege und Hütten drum rum und füttere pro Hütte ein oder zwei Stellen fortlaufend an...so und nun vermieten wir das, und schon haben wir eine Geschäftsidee...

In diesem Sinne sehe ich auch das schlafen...nicht verboten, nicht unbedingt schlecht für den Fisch...aber wenn ich das weiter treib, lieg ich mit meiner Funkbox in der beheizten Hütte und schreite auf den Steg, wenn mich der Wecker weckt...was soll die Natur drum rum...??

Übertragen aufs Raubfischangeln erinnert das an ne "Aalschnur"...raus, warten, Fisch hängt...

Nix für ungut, aber mir ist das zu perfekt, zu professionell...zu wenig Natur...


----------



## vermesser (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nur warum tauchen regelmäßig diese Leute hier im Karpfenforum auf?? Ist doch alles nicht weiter interessant für die.



Da widerum geb ich Dir selbstkritisch recht, auch wenn ich eher meine Meinung in Bezug auf das Schlafen mitteilen wollte...Karpfenangeln allgemein tangiert mich nur peripher, sofern der See nicht abgespannt wird (was leider zunimmt, tut mir leid, das so sagen zu müssen).


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



> (was leider zunimmt, tut mir leid, das so sagen zu müssen).


Kein Problem , hast ja recht.
Allerdings bring uns da nüscht uns gegenseitig die schwarzen Schafe unter die Nase zu halten..


----------



## charly151 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt wer davon nicht wach wird sollte Nachts nicht pennen.Ich bin bei jedem Pieper sofort wach also kann ich es ohne Probleme tun mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen drehen uns eh nur noch im Kreis ich bin raus.


 

Vieleicht sollte man die entsprechenden Fichereiverordnungen darauf hin so ändern, das Leute die bei jedem Piep wach werden, ihre Ruten nicht mehr beaufsichtigen brauchen.:q:q
Ich glaube ich hab hier neulich nen Beitrag gelesen wo einem Paar aus der Catch&RealaseFraktion beim schlafen das Tackle geklaut wurde.
Wahrscheinlich haben die Diebe vorher nicht "Piep" gerufen.|kopfkrat
Beim angeln einzuschlafen ist keine Schande, passiert fast jedem mal, mir auch, aber sich vorsätzlich in die Schnuffeltüte zu packen und mal zu überschlafen ob was beißt, halte ich schon für überdenkenswert.
Warum kann man nicht eigentlich Regelungen die getroffen
worden sind zum Schutz der Kreatur, der Angelfischerei etc.
einfach mal akzeptieren, sondern muß immer Lücken suchen
die seinen eigenen Bedürfnissen gerade in den Kram passen?|kopfkrat

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



> Warum kann man nicht eigentlich Regelungen die getroffen
> worden sind zum Schutz der Kreatur, der Angelfischerei etc.
> einfach mal akzeptieren,


Weil die Zeiten vom Kadavergehorsam vorbei sind. Weil der mündige Bürger es wagt Willkührgesetze zu hinterfragen , deren Unsinn zu erkennen und sie dann zu umgehen.


----------



## Algon (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nur warum tauchen regelmäßig diese Leute hier im Karpfenforum auf?? Ist doch alles nicht weiter interessant für die.


weil ich zu meiner Schande, zuerst garnicht mitbekommen habe das es im Karpfenforum ist, ich bin über neue Beiträge hierein gestolpert........ hätte ich mir sonst nie getraut.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

*loooooooooool*


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## me_fo (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Ich sage JA zum Fischen und JA zum Schlafen!
Und beides zusammen am liebsten!! 

Und ja, ich komme dann mal raus - raus aus dem Arbeitsstress - weg von den häuslichen Pflichten - rein in die Natur, so liebe ich das!
Mit nem Bier, nen Kaffee (frisch aufgebrüht), ner Grillwurst und gekühltem Kartoffelsalat (im Sommer), im Winter gibs ne heiße Suppe.

Natürlich muss man einige Vorkehrungen treffen, damit alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht.

Mein Motto: Leben und Leben lassen! |wavey:


----------



## beton0815 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Wenn man es so genau nimmt mit dem aufpassen, dann sollte auch das Grundangeln beim Stippfischen verboten werden. Oder generell das Angeln mit 2 Ruten

Es könnte ja auch sein, das ich einen Fisch an der Stippstange hab, und gleichzeitig bimmelt meine Grundrute.

Und dann?


----------



## charly151 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Weil die Zeiten vom Kadavergehorsam vorbei sind. Weil der mündige Bürger es wagt Willkührgesetze zu hinterfragen , deren Unsinn zu erkennen und sie dann zu umgehen.


 
Was hat es mit Kadavergehorsam zu tun, wenn sich jemand an die Regeln des Fischreirechtsinhabers halten soll.|kopfkrat
Als Angler, gehe ich im Moment des Erwerbes der Fischereierlaubnis mit dem Fischereirechtsinhaber einen Vertrag ein, in dem die Regeln mehr oder weniger klar definiert sind.
Im Zweifelsfall sollte man sich als mündiger Bürger für die Kreatur Fisch entscheiden.
Allerdings darf man als mündiger Bürger auch am Wasser stehen und Blödsinn von sich geben, das nennt man dann Redefreiheit.:vik:

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Schlafen würde ich generell verbieten, die meisten Leute sterben im Bett!


----------



## vermesser (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Das Beispiel mit dem Stippen und Grundangeln ist doch an den Haaren herbeigezogen...genauso wie die Behauptung, daß jemand in 15 Sekunden aus dem Schlafsack, aus dem Zelt an den Ruten ist...guckt mal auf die Uhr...also ich brauch schon zum wachwerden länger...

Normalerweise passiert gar nix, wenn man die Rute nicht sofort in der Hand hat...wenn man mit Köfi angelt, zuppelt der Fisch davon...beim Karpfenangeln flieht der Karpfen dann halt in den paar Sekunden Richtung Seemitte...is halt so und kein Problem. Schlimmstenfalls ist der Fisch ab, weil er was merkt oder den Haken los wird...denn eins gestehe ich den Karpfenfreaks zu...die wollen auch Fische fangen, werden also wohl nicht liegen bleiben, wenn der Pieper schreit.

Letzlich ist das ein Glaubenskrieg ohne Gewinner...der eine fängt seine Fische halt im Schlaf, der andere beobachtet jeden Zupfer elektrisiert...ist ja auch ok...

Nur wenn einige Karpfenangler ihre Methoden als das einzig wahre darstellen...das kanns doch nicht sein. Und ich glaub, der Streit hier dreht sich doch mittlerweile allgemein ums Karpfenangeln...und wenn die Leute schlafen, führt das nunmal dazu, daß die tage- und nächtelang am Wasser sitzen und Plätze blockieren...und wenn dann noch der ganze See abgespannt wird, führt das zu bösem Blut, ganz klar...das endet dann gern mal in Schreierei, wenn ein Spinnangler die Schnüre erwischt...tja, selber Schuld...ob die Schlafen oder Skat spielen, ist gar nicht der Punkt, sondern die "überprortionale Nutzung" des Gewässers über Tage, mit großem Platzbedarf usw.!


----------



## chivas (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> geht es ihm auch nicht. In einem anderen  Threat hat er gefragt was man dagegen tun kann, damit einem Nachts das  Tackle nicht geklaut wird.


 
  ich wollte auf noch was anderes hinaus xD - aber auch interessant 





Algon schrieb:


> weil ich zu meiner Schande, zuerst garnicht  mitbekommen habe das es im Karpfenforum ist, ich bin über neue Beiträge  hierein gestolpert........ hätte ich mir sonst nie getraut.


 
 dito.
 so´n mist.
 sorry.
 passiert nie wieder.
 werd nie wieder im karpfenbereich was posten - wenn das ein bereich ist,  der mit angeln nix zu tun hat 





charly151 schrieb:


> Was hat es mit Kadavergehorsam zu tun, wenn  sich jemand an die Regeln des Fischreirechtsinhabers halten soll.|kopfkrat
> Im Zweifelsfall sollte man sich als mündiger Bürger für die Kreatur  Fisch entscheiden.



zum ersten satz: genau
zu zweiten: grundsätzlich ja, aber wir sind doch hier im karpfenbereich  ^^




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schlafen würde ich generell verbieten, die meisten Leute sterben im Bett!



was wiederum nicht passieren würde, wenn sie auf ner liege nächtigen würden :vik:


----------



## jochen1000 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Wohin soll die ganze Sache denn jetzt eigentlich führen?


----------



## colognecarp (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Wohin soll die ganze Sache denn jetzt eigentlich führen?



Zum längsten Karpfentread |kopfkrat


----------



## jochen1000 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Zum längsten Karpfentread |kopfkrat



Ach so, na das läuft!


----------



## jörg81 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



fantazia schrieb:


> Ja was soll man sons davon halten?Argumente habt ihr ja keine also ist es doch naheliegend das es aus diesen Gründen zu solchen Vorurteilen und Kritik kommt.


 
lesen,kurz überlegen und denn antworten !!!! so schwer kann das doch nicht sein#d ich hab nicht einmal was gegen das schlafen geschrieben,es ist mir total egal!!!!!!! und warum schreibst du ihr ??? zu welcher "gruppe" zählst du mich denn ???


----------



## jochen1000 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Der Thread hat doch was gutes, jetzt weiß ich warum man Terroristen auch Schläfer nennt!


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Wohin soll die ganze Sache denn jetzt eigentlich führen?



Hier ist das Ziel doch glasklar. Via schlafenden Karpfenanglern zur allumfassenden Weltformel!


----------



## Torsten (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Der Thread hat doch was gutes, jetzt weiß ich warum man Terroristen auch Schläfer nennt!


 
ha ha, der ist gut den muß ich mir merken:q:q:m

MfG


----------



## hulkhomer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Was ist den jetzt eigentlich mit dem Argument, dass wildes Campen (egal ob als Angler oder nicht) in den meisten Bundesländern verboten ist?


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Und darum bin ich auch dafür, dass man an geeigneten Gewässern feste Plätze einrichtet, mit einer gewissen Infrastruktur (ebener Kiesboden, Mülleimer... etc.), die sich campierfreudige Angler (aller Couleur) entsprechend mit der Angelerlaubnis anmieten können. Alles ist sauber, aufgeräumt und alle zufrieden. Außerdem wäre es dann ja auch kein wildes Campen mehr...!


----------



## Bassey (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Andal schrieb:


> Und darum bin ich auch dafür, dass man an geeigneten Gewässern feste Plätze einrichtet, mit einer gewissen Infrastruktur (ebener Kiesboden, Mülleimer... etc.), die sich campierfreudige Angler (aller Couleur) entsprechend mit der Angelerlaubnis anmieten können. Alles ist sauber, aufgeräumt und alle zufrieden. Außerdem wäre es dann ja auch kein wildes Campen mehr...!



Wäre eine klasse Sache!

Ich selbst schlafe beim Angeln nicht, auch wenn ich die ganze Nacht draußen bin... Und wenn dann doch mal ein ganzes WE geangelt wird, dann wird direkt an den Ruten auch das Schirmzelt aufgestellt... Ich halte nix von 350m Funkreichweite bei "Sounderboxen" und dergleichen...


----------



## Janbr (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Da ich meistens mit der Fliegenrute und Watstiefeln unterwegs bin, ist mir schlafen beim Angeln einfach zu gefaehrlich.|kopfkrat 

Kurs mal im Fluss eingenickt und nach einer halben Stunde 5 Kilometer weiter wieder aufgewacht. Nene, lass mal.....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## hulkhomer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Und auch nur, wenn der Campingwillige nachweist (durch geeignete Tests), dass er inert 20 sek aus dem Schlafsack und an den Ruten ist 

Und außerdem muss bei mehreren Personen im Zelt zweifelsfrei geklärt werden, wer sich um aktive Ruten kümmert, sei es nun die eigene oder die eines Kollegen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Andal schrieb:


> Und darum bin ich auch dafür, dass man an geeigneten Gewässern feste Plätze einrichtet, mit einer gewissen Infrastruktur (ebener Kiesboden, Mülleimer... etc.), die sich campierfreudige Angler (aller Couleur) entsprechend mit der Angelerlaubnis anmieten können. Alles ist sauber, aufgeräumt und alle zufrieden. Außerdem wäre es dann ja auch kein wildes Campen mehr...!




Die Idee ist Klasse, allerdings finde ich Kiesboden unpraktisch, lieber betonieren!


----------



## Janbr (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Beton haelt auch die stoerende Natur besser fern (siehe Troetts wie Ameisenplage etc.) Am besten noch eine Gescheite Huette hin mit Klimanalage und Heizung damit das Wetter nicht so nervt. Persoenlich wuerde ich das Ganze auch nocht auf eine Wiese ohne Gewaesser stellen, sonst piept ja staendig der Bissanzeiger und man muss Fische anfassen.....


----------



## Gummischuh (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



> Mülleimer... , die sich campierfreudige Angler [...]anmieten können


Habbich schon.
Ich nenn's nur manchmal Wohnung


----------



## fünfkantmuschel (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

hier in BA-WÜ ist zwischen 1:00 und 4:00 Uhr Angelverbot, da ist jedes " pennen " eh wildes camping, der Vorschlag mit den Stellen mit Eimern usw ist an sich Klasse aber damit ändert sich das Verhalten nicht, da hab ich genug gesehen.
servus


----------



## gründler (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Angelhütten mit direkten Wasserkontakt........mal das AB Googel..... durchsuchen gibt einige Anbieter Seen...... die das schon länger erkannt haben und Hütten am See stehen haben für Angler,also nix neues.

lg


----------



## snorreausflake (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Janbr schrieb:


> Am besten noch eine Gescheite Huette hin mit Klimanalage und Heizung damit das Wetter nicht so nervt.


Gibt´s doch eh schon bei euch in den USA,nur das es da halt im Winter gemacht wird und die Hütten dann auf´m See stehen|bigeyes



gründler schrieb:


> Angelhütten mit direkten Wasserkontakt........mal das AB Googel..... durchsuchen gibt einige Anbieter Seen...... die das schon länger erkannt haben und Hütten am See stehen haben für Angler,also nix neues.
> 
> lg



Warum so umständlich? Wir werfen "Tropical Island" aus der Cargo-Lifter Halle und machen nen Indoor Angelpark, dank der extremen Höhe und größe dieser Halle würden sich bestimmt auch Kormorane darin wohlfühlen Somit hat man ja wieder nen schuldigen wenn´s mal net so läuft|rolleyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Janbr schrieb:


> Am besten noch eine Gescheite Huette hin mit Klimanalage und Heizung damit das Wetter nicht so nervt.



Genau, und die wird ordentlich gekachelt und dann kannste mit 'nem Kärcher auch gleich den ganzen Schleim und das Blut entfernen!


----------



## hulkhomer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Genau, und die wird ordentlich gekachelt und dann kannste mit 'nem Kärcher auch gleich den ganzen Schleim und das Blut entfernen!



Sex während der Menstruation!? Naja, dann lieber Karpfenangeln :q


----------



## daci7 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Warum so umständlich? Wir werfen "Tropical Island" aus der Cargo-Lifter Halle und machen nen Indoor Angelpark, dank der extremen Höhe und größe dieser Halle würden sich bestimmt auch Kormorane darin wohlfühlen Somit hat man ja wieder nen schuldigen wenn´s mal net so läuft|rolleyes



Und man kann an der Rezeption den Biss für 19.45 bestellen. Damit ist man dann um 20.15 zum Spielfilm wieder im "Carp Dome". So muss das sein!

:q

Ich glaub ich könnte garnicht beim Angeln schlafen. Erstens hab ich nen unglaublich tiefen Schlaf und könnte mich nicht darauf verlassen aufzuwachen  (Hab zb. letztens trotz 3 Weckern meinen Flug verpasst -.-). 
Und zweitens würd ich aus Prinzip meine Angeln nicht aus den Augen lassen, allein der Spannung wegen 

Aber wie ich bereits sagte: Jedem das Seine. Genausowenig reizt es mich mit der FLiegenpeitsche rumzuwedeln. Oder mit Echo und Fishfinder Lachstrolling zu machen.


----------



## jochen1000 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Sex während der Menstruation!? Naja, dann lieber Karpfenangeln :q



Ach wieso? Die langweilige Zeit kann man bei beiden mit schlafen verbringen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

@Hulk


Ich sprach von Karpfenblut!!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*

Ich denke, die wenigen Argumente sind ausgetauscht. Bevor das hier dann ganz off topic geht, mach ich mal lieber zu.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beim fischen schlafen oder nicht*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Und außerdem muss bei mehreren Personen im Zelt zweifelsfrei geklärt werden, wer sich um aktive Ruten kümmert, sei es nun die eigene oder die eines Kollegen.



Zu oder nicht zu, den hier nehm ich aber noch mit!!!!












:vik::vik::vik:


----------

